# Ergon SMC4 oder SM Pro Men



## Joesan (23. März 2019)

Servus Leute!

Ich suche mich eine Sattel für mein Trek Remedy wo ich momentan eine unbequemes Sattel von Brontrager habe. Ich wollte Sie bald wechseln weil es tut mein arsch weh. Mein fahr profil ist 60% tours (40 bis 60km) und 40% fahre ich Downhill in bike parks (Winterberg, Emser)! 

Was ist zu empfehlen? SMC4 oder SM Men Pro? Könnt ihr da was sagen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. März 2019)

Hey @Joesan ,
Ich selbst fahre den SM Pro Men – den es auch zusätzlich noch in zwei günstigeren Alternativen gibt (1/2) – sowohl auf Touren als auch im Park. Gut definiert, nicht zu hart und ein Sattel, der mich auch 50km und mehr ohne Beschwerden fahren lässt. 

Alternativ kannst Du im Park auch zum Downhillsattel SMD2 greifen, der aber für Touren weniger geeignet ist.

Insofern Du zu eher weicheren Sätteln tendierst, kannst Du auch unser Allroundmodell, den SMC4 wählen. Ein guter Einsteiger- und Allround-Sattel, für alle, bei denen hoher Komfort im Fokus liegt.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben...gerne fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joesan (25. März 2019)

Ok d.h., ich kann auch eine SMC4 fürs bike park und tours benutzen? Für mich ist auch komfort sehr Wichtig! Ich bin schlank ausgebildet und habe nicht viel Muskel im Arsch und mit meinem jetzige Sattel merke ich mein sitz knocken gibt mit Schmerzen nach paar Kilometer im Tacho!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. März 2019)

Das Modell "SMC4" und der "SMC4 Sport Gel" haben stabile CroMo Streben, aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle *ausdrücklich* festhalten, dass dieses Sattelmodell *nicht für den Bikepark-Einsatz konzipiert* wurde! 

LG, Niels


----------



## Bang87 (9. April 2019)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein. Suche ebenfalls nen neuen Sattel und schwanke zwischen SMC4 und SM Men. Komme vom SQ Labs 611 auf dem mir die Sitzknochen ziemlich schmerzen.
Problem: Sitzknochenabstand genau 12cm, sprich beim SM Men genau zwischen M und L. Die Gesamtbreite des L is mir aber zu breit, da mein 611er mit 148mm schon manchmal stört bergab.

Schon wer Erfahrungen mit den SM Men gemacht?


----------



## Joesan (9. April 2019)

Bang87 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal ein. Suche ebenfalls nen neuen Sattel und schwanke zwischen SMC4 und SM Men. Komme vom SQ Labs 611 auf dem mir die Sitzknochen ziemlich schmerzen.
> Problem: Sitzknochenabstand genau 12cm, sprich beim SM Men genau zwischen M und L. Die Gesamtbreite des L is mir aber zu breit, da mein 611er mit 148mm schon manchmal stört bergab.
> 
> Schon wer Erfahrungen mit den SM Men gemacht?



Ich habe SM Pro in Große M bestellt und ich finde es ist sehr angenehm für mich und meine zweck! Bin ganz zu frieden!


----------



## Bang87 (9. April 2019)

ah ok, gut zu hören. Dein Fahrprofil deckt sich auch mit meinem. Welchen Sitzknochenabstand hast du? Da schwanke ich gerade noch...


----------



## Joesan (9. April 2019)

Bang87 schrieb:


> ah ok, gut zu hören. Dein Fahrprofil deckt sich auch mit meinem. Welchen Sitzknochenabstand hast du? Da schwanke ich gerade noch...



Sitzknochenabstand habe ich nie gemessen. Ich habe einfach den "Sattel Selector" auf Ergon Seite benuzt. Empfohlen hat mir Große M und habe ich einfach bestellt! Hast du den "Sattel Selector" mal aus probiert ohne dein Sitzknochenabstand abzugeben?


----------



## Bang87 (9. April 2019)

Joesan schrieb:


> Sitzknochenabstand habe ich nie gemessen. Ich habe einfach den "Sattel Selector" auf Ergon Seite benuzt. Empfohlen hat mir Große M und habe ich einfach bestellt! Hast du den "Sattel Selector" mal aus probiert ohne dein Sitzknochenabstand abzugeben?


Grad mal gemacht, spuckt ebensfalls S/M aus, dann werd ich den mal testen. Dank dir.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. April 2019)

Danke, @Joesan , für die schnelle Antwort. Immer toll tzu sehen, wenn die Community sich gegenseitig unterstützt. 

@Bang87 – und an alle anderen – der Ergon Saddle Selector hilft auch im Falle, wenn ihr euren Sitzknochenabstand nicht kennen solltet. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. April 2019)

... und dann habt Ihr noch so nette Videos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. April 2019)

Thank you so much, @Sun on Tour .  

Hatte ich ganz vergessen, dass wir vor kurzem ein Video für den amerikanischen Markt mit unserer Ergonomie-Spezialistin Janina im Ergon Bike YouTube Kanal veröffentlicht haben.


----------



## Peter_77 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
auch ich bin unentschlossen zwischen SMC4 oder SM Men.
Mein Profil: 40M, 195cm, Schmerzen und Taubheit im Genitalbereich, Hardtail, ca. 85mm Sattelüberhöhung der langen Beine wegen, Einsatz am Berg (bis 1500Hm) aber auch Strecke (Anfahrt zum Berg, bis 50km).
Welcher Sattel sollte besser passen?

Welchen Einfluss auf den Komfort haben die verschiedene Ausführungen?
SMC4 / ..Sport Gel / ..Comp Gel
SM Sport Men / ..Comp.. / ..Pro..

Danke!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Juni 2019)

Peter_77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich bin unentschlossen zwischen SMC4 oder SM Men.



Danke zunächst einmal für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten, @Peter_77 . 
Gerne versuche ich Dir bei der richtigen Sattelwahl behilflich zu sein.




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Mein Profil: 40M, 195cm, Schmerzen und Taubheit im Genitalbereich, Hardtail, ca. 85mm Sattelüberhöhung der langen Beine wegen, Einsatz am Berg (bis 1500Hm) aber auch Strecke (Anfahrt zum Berg, bis 50km).



Die Infos helfen schon etwas weiter. Kennst Du darüber hinaus Deinen Sitzknochenabstand? Falls dieser nicht bekannt ist, kann auch der Ergon Saddle Selector verwendet werden, um die richtige Sattelbreite zu bestimmen, ohne den eigenen Sitzknochenabstand zu kennen.

Alternativ dazu kannst Du bitte noch ein Foto Deines Fahrrades hier anhängen? Am besten seitlich aufgenommen, damit man zum einen das Offset zwischen Lenker/Griffen und Sattel erkennen kann – und zudem noch die Griff- und Sattelstellung/-neigung erkennbar ist.




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel sollte besser passen?



Um diese Frage für Dich adäquat zu beantworten, müsste ich vorab eine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen, ob Du eher ein Komfort-orientierter Radler bist, was Sitz- und Greifposition angeht. Oder ob Du hier eher definiertere Sättel bevorzugst?




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Welchen Einfluss auf den Komfort haben die verschiedene Ausführungen?
> SMC4 / ..Sport Gel / ..Comp Gel
> SM Sport Men / ..Comp.. / ..Pro..
> 
> Danke!



Dann versuche ich Dir in wenigen Worten die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen zu verdeutlichen. Dazu bediene ich mich ua. der Produkttexte zu den Serien. 

___

SMC4 Serie: "_Fit im Schritt - noch mehr Komfort, noch mehr Entlastung im Genitalbereich für Mountainbiker und Tourenfahrer. Taubheitsgefühle werden verhindert. Weicher Aufbau und viel Volumen im Sitzpolster. Bestmögliche Druckentlastung im Dammbereich durch 9 mm tiefen Entlastungskanal. Extra große Sitzfläche reduziert Druckspitzen effektiv und verteilt den Druck optimal auf die Sitzknochen und Schambeine. Flache Sitzfläche für dynamisches Sitzen in unterschiedlichen Positionen ohne Kippeffekte – im Gegensatz zu Stufensätteln._"

Den SMC4 gibt es in drei unterschiedlichen Versionen – in jeweils zwei Größen für folgende Sitzknochenabstände (*M*=11-13cm/*L*=13-15cm): 

SMC4 – Bei der Einstiegsvariante der SMC4 Serie besteht das Sattelpolster aus dem sogenanntem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" (dh. orthopädischem Komfortschaum)

SMC4 Sport Gel – Wie die Bezeichnung schon verrät, bedient sich der Sport Gel zusätzlich zum verwendeten "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" noch Gel Einlagen, die für noch mehr Komfort sorgen.
SMC4 Comp Gel – Das Topmodell des SMC4 verwendet obendrein TiNox Streben (im Gegensatz zu den CroMo Streben beim SMC4 und SMC4 Sport Gel), was entsprechende Gewichtseinsparung mit sich bringt.


___

SM Men Serie: "_Der MTB-Sattel für Männer – der Allrounder für Touren, Trailriding und All-Mountain bietet besten Fahrkomfort dank anatomisch optimiertem Entlastungskanal im empfindlichen Dammbereich und sportlichem Komfort-Padding. Das abgeflachte Heck und die Y-Form ermöglichen in der MTB-typischen, moderat geneigten Körperhaltung optimale Bewegungsfreiheit.

Sitzbeschwerden müssen heute nicht mehr sein. Die neuen Ergon SM Men Sättel sind speziell an die Gegebenheiten der männlichen Anatomie angepasst und für die Besonderheiten auf dem Mountainbike optimiert.

Das interdisziplinäre Entwicklungsteam, bestehend aus Sportwissenschaftlern, Industriedesignern, Ingenieuren und Testfahrern, hat mithilfe von aktuellen Studien und vielen Prototypen eine neue Generation von druckentlastenden Männersätteln konzipiert. SM Men Sättel verhindern wirksam Sitzbeschwerden wie Taubheitsgefühle oder Missempfindungen für die meisten Arten des Mountainbikens._"

Auch den SM Men gibt es in drei verschiedenen Versionen – und zwei Größen für folgende Sitzknochenabstände (*S/M*=9-12cm / *M/L*=12-16cm):

SM Sport Men – Ähnlich wie bei der SMC4 Serie bedient sich das Einstiegsmodell dem orthopädischem Komfortschaum ("Orthopedic Comfort Foam") und bietet im Gegensatz zum SMC4 eine deutlich sportlichere Form, die dem Fahrer ein schnelleres "On/Off" und mehr Bewegungsfreiheit dank Y-Shape ermöglichen.
SM Comp Men – Verwendet zusätzlich zum "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" noch OrthoCell® Einlagen, die langfristig deutlich bessere Rückstellkräfte bereitstellen und leichter und langlebiger im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Gel Einlagen sind. Bei OrthoCell® handelt es sich um EVA Schaum (auch heute EVAC genannt), einem sogenannten "intelligentem Schaum".
SM Pro Men – Das Topmodell verwendet darüberhinaus "Orthopedic AirCell Foam".


___


Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen verdeutlichen die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Sattelreihen.
Falls dennoch weitere Fragen bestehen...immer gerne fragen. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Peter_77 (6. Juni 2019)

Sitzknochenabstand ca. 13cm
Wie gesagt, die Sattelüberhöhung ggü. dem Lenker beträgt ca. 85mm.
Der Sattel ist etwas nach vorne/unten geneigt um den Dammbereich zu entlasten.
(Fotos kann ich aktuell nicht liefern, weil ich nicht in der Nähe vom Bike bin.)

Bzgl. der Gel- (SMC4) oder OrthoCell-Einlagen (SM):
Wird der Sattel dadurch "weicher"? Ist ein Unterschied z.B. beim Drücken per Daumen feststellbar?
Oder hat das nur Auswirkung auf die Haltbarkeit ("langfristig deutlich bessere Rückstellkräfte")?


----------



## Peter_77 (6. Juni 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Um diese Frage für Dich adäquat zu beantworten, müsste ich vorab eine Antwort auf die Frage bekommen, ob Du eher ein Komfort-orientierter Radler bist, was Sitz- und Greifposition angeht. Oder ob Du hier eher definiertere Sättel bevorzugst?



Ich bin m.M.n. sportlich unterwegs (gehe auch an die persönliche Leistungsgrenze)
Aber natürlich ist ein gewisser "Komfort" hilfreich, wenn dadurch der Hintern/Genitalbereich nicht schmerzt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Juni 2019)

Peter_77 schrieb:


> Sitzknochenabstand ca. 13cm



Dann ist die breite Version (M/L) der richtige Sattel für Dich. Alternativ kannst Du aber auch zur schmaleren Variante greifen (renn- und sportlich orientiert)




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist etwas nach vorne/unten geneigt um den Dammbereich zu entlasten.
> (Fotos kann ich aktuell nicht liefern, weil ich nicht in der Nähe vom Bike bin.)



Ersteres ist richtig und wichtig. Wie erwähnt, einfach mit marginalen Veränderungen des Neigungswinkels probieren.




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Gel- (SMC4) oder OrthoCell-Einlagen (SM):
> Wird der Sattel dadurch "weicher"?



Jein, zum einen definierter und das Material passt sich besser den Dämpfungsgegebenheiten und dem Fahrer (bzw. der Fahrerin) an.




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Ist ein Unterschied z.B. beim Drücken per Daumen feststellbar?



Ja, sogar Unterschiede beim Drücken des OrthoCell® Materials (Schnelligkeit/Frequenz, Druckintensität)




Peter_77 schrieb:


> Oder hat das nur Auswirkung auf die Haltbarkeit ("langfristig deutlich bessere Rückstellkräfte")?



Auch das, denn es ist deutlich langlebiger als Gel...und darüberhinaus auch leichter als Gel.

Also ist das Material ein echter Tausendsassa...und ich persönlich mag es nicht mehr missen.





Peter_77 schrieb:


> Ich bin m.M.n. sportlich unterwegs (gehe auch an die persönliche Leistungsgrenze)
> Aber natürlich ist ein gewisser "Komfort" hilfreich, wenn dadurch der Hintern/Genitalbereich nicht schmerzt.



Dann solltest Du – da deine Äußerungen doch eher auf "sportlich ambitioniert" schließen lassen – auf unsere Sättel mit OrthoCell® setzen bzw. erst einmal versuchen, die für Dich richtige Sitzposition zu finden.
Vielleicht ist es Dir möglich bei Zeiten Fotos machen zu können und diese hier zu posten oder per PN zu schicken. Da kann ich direktere Tipps bzgl. der Einstellungen geben.

LG & schönes Wochenende,

Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter_77 (7. Juni 2019)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Werde mir die Sättel bei meinem Händler ansehen und probieren.
Danke & Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Juni 2019)

Hatten wir. 
Hoffe Du auch und Viel Erfolg!

LG, Niels


----------



## redspawn2005 (2. Juli 2019)

Moin, auch ich stehe vor der Qual der Wahl. Laut Saddle Selector sollte ich beim SM-Comp die kleinere Version wählen (ganz knapp), aber das kann ich mir bei meinen Maßen kaum vorstellen. Den Abstand meiner Sitzknochen kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Juli 2019)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Moin, auch ich stehe vor der Qual der Wahl. Laut Saddle Selector sollte ich beim SM-Comp die kleinere Version wählen (ganz knapp), aber das kann ich mir bei meinen Maßen kaum vorstellen. Den Abstand meiner Sitzknochen kenne ich leider nicht.



Jeder, der beim SM Men mit dem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen liegt (± 1cm) kann je nach Gusto (und insofern der Sattel nicht an den Innenschenkeln reibt) entweder zu schmalen Version greifen (S/M 9-12cm), welche eine sportlichere Fahrweise (zB. schnelleres On/Off) ermöglicht, oder zur breiteren Version (M/L 12-16cm), die ein komfortableres Fahren bieten dürfte.

Sollte noch Erklärungsbedarf bestehen, gerne fragen... 

LG, Niels


----------



## redspawn2005 (11. Juli 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Jeder, der beim SM Men mit dem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen liegt (± 1cm) kann je nach Gusto (und insofern der Sattel nicht an den Innenschenkeln reibt) entweder zu schmalen Version greifen (S/M 9-12cm), welche eine sportlichere Fahrweise (zB. schnelleres On/Off) ermöglicht, oder zur breiteren Version (M/L 12-16cm), die ein komfortableres Fahren bieten dürfte.
> 
> Sollte noch Erklärungsbedarf bestehen, gerne fragen...
> 
> LG, Niels


Danke aber hat sich aufgrund der Nichtverfügbarkeit des SM erledigt. Habe mich nun für den SME3 entschieden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Juli 2019)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Habe mich nun für den SME3 entschieden.



Eine nicht minder gute Alternative.


----------



## Bike_Toshi (22. Juli 2019)

Moin, super Tread und Danke Ergon für die aktive Teilnahme.

Ich suche auch nach einem neuen Sattel und hab den SM pro men ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings noch unsicher ob er passt. Ein paar Daten:

1,90m, 102kg, Sitzknochenabstand 12-12,5cm (auf Wellpappe gemessen, nicht 100% sicher wo genau die Mitte der Dellen war). Fahre ein Canyon Spectral, hauptsächlich Touren um die 40km, aber auch mal längere Radwanderungen mit ordentlich Höhenmetern (zum Beispiel Bayernwald Cross oder Stoneman). Zusätzlich viel Rennrad.

Der aktuelle Sattel schmerzt einfach. Alternativ mal meinen Rennradsattel angebaut: Der stört in der Abfahrt - bleibe auch in abgesenkter Position zu sehr hängen. Nachtrag: Der Sattel sollte also auch bergab in abgesenkter Position / im Park nicht stören.

Falls der SM pro passt, welche Größe wäre empfehlenswert? Oder doch eher SM3?

Viel Text, hoffe es hilft.

Dank vorab,

Toshi


----------



## Ergon_Bike (23. Juli 2019)

Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Moin, super Tread und Danke Ergon für die aktive Teilnahme.



Immer gerne. 

Ist unser stetes Bemühen, den Kunden bei Problemen und Fragen zu helfen.




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Ich suche auch nach einem neuen Sattel und hab den SM pro men ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings noch unsicher ob er passt. Ein paar Daten:
> 
> 1,90m, 102kg, Sitzknochenabstand 12-12,5cm (auf Wellpappe gemessen, nicht 100% sicher wo genau die Mitte der Dellen war). Fahre ein Canyon Spectral, hauptsächlich Touren um die 40km, aber auch mal längere Radwanderungen mit ordentlich Höhenmetern (zum Beispiel Bayernwald Cross oder Stoneman). Zusätzlich viel Rennrad.
> 
> ...



Der neue SM Men ist definitiv eine gute Wahl für die von Dir geäußerten Eckdaten.
Der Comp und der Pro greifen – im Gegensatz zum Sport – auf sogenannte OrthoCell Einlagen zurück. Dabei handelt es sich um einen neuartigen EVA Schaum (oder auch EVAC genannt), der deutlich bessere Rückstellkräfte bietet und darüber hinaus auch wesentlich langlebiger als herkömmlicher Schaum oder Gel ist.

Von der Größe her kannst Du beide Varianten nutzen. Das empfehlen wir allen, mit einem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen: Der schmalere ist dann für renn-orientiertere Rider gedacht und der breite dann eher für den komfort-orientierten.




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Oder doch eher SM3?



Du meintest wahrscheinlich SM*E*3? oder?
Der Sattel läuft in diesem Jahr aus und wird durch adäquaten Nachfolger ersetzt werden. 




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Viel Text, hoffe es hilft.



All good... 

LG, Niels


----------



## Bike_Toshi (23. Juli 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Von der Größe her kannst Du beide Varianten nutzen. Das empfehlen wir allen, mit einem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen: Der schmalere ist dann für renn-orientiertere Rider gedacht und der breite dann eher für den komfort-orientierten.



Moin,
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort! 

Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch die doofe Frage beantworten was komfort-orientiert bedeutet?
Ich möchte keinen schmerzenden Allerwertesten haben, egal ob Marathon oder Tour. So definiere ich Komfort. Fahre auch 200+km mit dem Rennrad. Bedeutet Rennorientiert jetzt Schmerz/Druck?

Vielleicht direkt noch die Frage zum Rennrad (ich weiß, eigentlich falsches Forum): Welche  würdest Du bei meinen Daten da empfehlen? Fahre ein Canyon Aeroad, also aggressive Geometrie.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Ergon_Bike (24. Juli 2019)

Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch die doofe Frage beantworten was komfort-orientiert bedeutet?
> Ich möchte keinen schmerzenden Allerwertesten haben, egal ob Marathon oder Tour. So definiere ich Komfort. Fahre auch 200+km mit dem Rennrad.



Hey Thorsten,
immer gerne! Auch wenn's "doofe Fragen" nicht gibt...nur "doofe Antworten". 
Ich versuche immer allgemein-gültig und -verständlich zu formulieren. Immer gelingt das allerdings nicht. Bitte um Verständnis. 

Das"_*komfort-orientiert*_" bezog sich auf das mehr an gedämpfter Auflagefläche bei dem größeren Modell. 



Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Bedeutet Rennorientiert jetzt Schmerz/Druck?



Nein, natürlich nicht! "_*Renn-orientiert*_" bedeutet hier durch die kleineren Abmessungen zB. ein schnelleres On/Off, dh. man kommt schneller vom und auf den Sattel, was beim Mountainbiken ein wichtiger Punkt ist.




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Vielleicht direkt noch die Frage zum Rennrad (ich weiß, eigentlich falsches Forum): Welche  würdest Du bei meinen Daten da empfehlen? Fahre ein Canyon Aeroad, also aggressive Geometrie.



Alles gut. So eng sehen wir das nicht. Immer fragen...nur fragenden Menschen kann adäquat geholfen werden.

Wir haben selbstverständlich zum SM Men auch ein Rennrad Pendant, den SR Men, den es auch in drei verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt: Angefangen mit dem SR Comp Men, SR Pro Men und SR Pro Carbon Men. Letzterer ist allerdings nur kompatibel mit Sattelstützen, die Sättel mit Hochkantstreben nutzen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (17. August 2019)

@Ergon_Bike 

Hallo,

Ich mag eure Sättel, leider haben, zumindest die in meinem besitz, den hang zum knarzen;
Solches nun sogar bei nem neuen SM Men Pro.

Kann man diese nervigen geräusche (im uphill kommen sie am deutlichsten zum vorschein) durch irgendwelche massnahmen (dauerhaft) beseitigen?

Danke


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. August 2019)

So soll es nicht sein. SME3 und SMA3 neigten hier und da dazu, aber beim SM Men sollte dies abgestellt sein.

Bitte kontaktiere in Verbindung mit dem Kaufbeleg Deinen Händler und reklamiere den Sattel. Das ist der Standardweg für Endkunden.
Alle Tipps, die ich in petto habe, wären höchstwahrscheinlich nur temporärer Natur (PTFE- oder Silikon-Sprays).

LG


----------



## Simoncrafar (26. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen, habe den SM in M/L gekauft bei 13cm Knochenabstand. Wollte dieses neue Modell einfach mal testen, da ich seit Jahren taub werde im Sitzbereich. Kein Sattel konnte wirklich helfen und ich hatte viele Sättel... auch Sqlab und den Ergon SME. Siehe da der SM ist die erhoffte Lösung ! Ich bin total happy.

Bei mir ist Satteloberkante u Lenkergriff ungefähr gleich hoch, ich sitze daher relativ aufrecht u weniger gestreckt auf dem Mtb.


----------



## Simoncrafar (26. August 2019)

Btw wegen knarzenden SME Enduro Modell: ich kenne das von einigen Benutzern dieser Sättel. Kommt glaub von vorne wo das Gestell in die Plastikaufnahme gesteckt ist.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Btw wegen knarzenden SME Enduro Modell: ich kenne das von einigen Benutzern dieser Sättel. Kommt glaub von vorne wo das Gestell in die Plastikaufnahme gesteckt ist.



Oder von hinten, wo die Rails wieder in die Aufnahme der Sattelschale laufen. Ist bei beiden Punkten gleich, was das "Abstellen der Geräusche" angeht. Wie mehrfach geschrieben, einfach PTFE- oder Silikon-Spräy. Dickflüssiger/Viskoser ist hier besser, da es nicht so schnell abgewaschen wird.


----------



## olle24 (29. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit einen Wittkop Medicus Twin 1.0 auf meinem Trek Top Fuel 8 montiert, da mir der originale Bontrager Arvada Comp Sattel zu hart war. Was den Komfort beim Wittkop angeht bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, da er doch recht viel Polsterung (Gel) hat (Daumen lässt sich weiter reindrücken als beim Bontrager). Allerdings stören mich zwei Dinge: 1. er hat eine recht raue Oberfläche an der meine Baggy Short schon fast "festklebt" (übertrieben gesagt), was bei Manövern wie hinter den Sattel gehen keinen Spaß macht. 2. ist er optisch nicht gerade passend zu dem Bike, da er auch ein wenig dick aufträgt. Ich bin demnach auf der Suche nach einem Sattel ähnlich dem Bontrager aber mit mehr Komfort und glatterer Oberfläche. Unabhängig davon, dass ich meinen Sitzknochenabstand noch nicht gemessen habe, denke ich, dass der SMC4 oder SM Men in Frage kommen könnte. Liege ich damit richtig? Meist fahre ich Waldautobahnen, Querfeldein, ab und zu Trails aber auch mal Strecken zwischen 20-30km. Die zweite Frage, die sich mir stellt, ist welches der drei Untermodelle von SMC4 oder SM Men wäre denn der richtige?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. November 2019)

Hallo,

entschuldige unsere späte Rückmeldung. Niels, der normalerweise das Forum betreut, ist leider gesundheitlich immer noch außer Gefecht gesetzt. Hier eine kleine Übersicht mit den Unterschieden.  

Den SMC4 gibt es in drei unterschiedlichen Versionen – in jeweils zwei Größen für folgende Sitzknochenabstände (*M*=11-13cm/*L*=13-15cm):

SMC4 – Bei der Einstiegsvariante der SMC4 Serie besteht das Sattelpolster aus dem sogenanntem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" (dh. orthopädischem Komfortschaum)
SMC4 Sport Gel – Wie die Bezeichnung schon verrät, bedient sich der Sport Gel zusätzlich zum verwendeten "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" noch Gel Einlagen, die für noch mehr Komfort sorgen.
SMC4 Comp Gel – Das Topmodell des SMC4 verwendet obendrein TiNox Streben (im Gegensatz zu den CroMo Streben beim SMC4 und SMC4 Sport Gel), was entsprechende Gewichtseinsparung mit sich bringt."
Den SM Men gibt es auch in drei unterschiedlichen Versionen – in jeweils zwei Größen: S/*M*=9-12cm/ M/*L*=12-16cm

SM Sport Men – Bei der Einstiegsvariante der SM Serie besteht das Sattelpolster aus dem sogenanntem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" (dh. orthopädischem Komfortschaum), er hat ein Cromo Rail.
SM Comp Men – Hier sorgen OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich für beste Druckverteilung (diese bieten nochmal höhere Rückstellkräfte und damit auch mehr Komfort). Diese sind nochmal langlebiger und leichter als herkömmliche Gel-Einlagen. In diesem Modell sind bereits TiNox Streben verbaut, was eine Gewichtseinsparung mit sich bringt.
SM Pro Men – Hier wird ein leichtes "Orthopedic AirCell" Sattelpolster verwendet. zusätzlich sorgen OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich für beste Druckverteilung. Auch hier werden TiNox Streben verbaut. Die Pro Variante ist allerdings insgesamt etwas straffer, als der Sport und Comp, da diese den Fokus noch mehr auf Sportlichkeit legt.
Nun musst du für dich selbst die Entscheidung treffen, was am ehesten deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht. Geeignet wären alle Modelle, aber es kommt immer auf die individuellen Vorlieben und natürlich auch den Preisrahmen an 

Viele Grüße

Lena


----------



## SLuke (22. November 2019)

Hallo, ich bin für mein Hardtail gerade daran, einen neuen Sattel zu finden, da der Mitgelieferte (SI X1 X-Cross) nicht so recht passt.
Ich tendiere vom Fahrprofil (und auch laut Tool) zum SM (Pro Men)
Beim recherchieren bin ich auf den SM3 (Pro) gestoßen. Je nach Variante ist das Gewicht vergleichbar, das Anwendungsgebiet vermutlich auch? Ist der SM Pro Men der Nachfolger des SM3 Pro? Wo liegen die Unterschiede/Neuerungen?


----------



## SamAM (29. November 2019)

Hallo Ergon!
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Sattel zulegen. Hatte bis jetzt einen SMA3 Sport in M, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war - wird jedoch mit dem Bike zusammen verkauft. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt den Nachfolger zuzulegen, bin mir aber bei der Größe unsicher. Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 12 Zentimeter, womit ich genau zwischen den Größen lieg. Beim Vorgänger war das Einfacher, da war der Größensprung bei 11 Zentimeter. Von den Abmessungen ähnelt der alte M ja eher dem neuen S. Bin etwas verunsichert, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

SLuke schrieb:


> Ich tendiere vom Fahrprofil (und auch laut Tool) zum SM (Pro) Men
> Beim recherchieren bin ich auf den SM3 (Pro) gestoßen.
> Je nach Variante ist das Gewicht vergleichbar, das Anwendungsgebiet vermutlich auch? Ist der SM Pro Men der Nachfolger des SM3 Pro?
> Wo liegen die Unterschiede/Neuerungen?



Hi @SLuke ,
Meinst Du den *SME3* oder den *SMA3*...oder gar den *SMC3*? Denn einen _*SM3*_ haben/hatten wir nicht im Programm.

Letztlich ist der SM Men als Nachfolger des SMC3 anzusehen, wobei der SM Men ein echtes Allround Talent ist und nicht ausschließlich im Cross Country Segment seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Ganz im Gegenteil fahren viele den Sattel auch im Touren-, All-Mountain- und Enduro-Bereich.

Beim SM Men handelt es sich um unsere neue Sattelgeneration, der neuen Philosophie folgend (wie ein Jahr zuvor beim SM Women
vorgestellt), mit deutlich tieferem Entlastungskanal und Rampe im Heck, die den nötigen Support bei Steilstücken bietet. Das COMP und das PRO Modell bedienen sich obendrein auch noch spezieller EVAC-Einlagen im Sitzknochenbereich, die gegenüber bekannten Gel-Einlagen eine deutlich bessere Performance sowie längere Lebensdauer aufweisen.

Darf ich fragen, was Du fährst und welche Anforderungen bei Dir an einen Sattel gestellt werden?

LG, Niels


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

SamAM schrieb:


> Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 12 Zentimeter, womit ich genau zwischen den Größen lieg. Beim Vorgänger war das Einfacher, da war der Größensprung bei 11 Zentimeter. Von den Abmessungen ähnelt der alte M ja eher dem neuen S. Bin etwas verunsichert, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen...



Hi @SamAM ,
dann versuche ich – wenn auch etwas verspätet aufgrund von Verletzung – mal etwas Aufklärung in die Sache zu bringen.
Auch wenn hier im Forum schon mehrfach kommuniziert. Aber das geht schnell mal unter, gerade in den allgemeinen Threads. 

Also, wenn Dein SKA 12cm beträgt, befindest Du Dich auf der glücklichen Seiten, beide Größen fahren zu können, wobei wir immer folgende Aussagen dazu treffen:

*S/M (bis 12cm)*: Ist über den SKA hinweg die eher renn-orientierte Sattelbreite...zum Beispiel für ein schnelles On/Off.
*M/L (ab 12cm):* Ist eher der komfort-orientierte Sattel, wobei Du hier testen solltest, ob die Sattelbreite auf Höhe Deiner Innenschenkel nicht zu breit baut, störend wirkt oder gar zu Scheuerstellen führt.

LG, Niels


----------



## SamAM (16. Dezember 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @SamAM ,
> dann versuche ich – wenn auch etwas verspätet aufgrund von Verletzung – mal etwas Aufklärung in die Sache zu bringen.
> Auch wenn hier im Forum schon mehrfach kommuniziert. Aber das geht schnell mal unter, gerade in den allgemeinen Threads.
> 
> ...


Hallo Niels,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Dass sie so "spät" kommt macht nichts - Radl ist erstmal im Winterschlaf. Ich hoffe, du hast dich gut von deiner Verletzung erholt!

Die Sache mit der Möglichkeit beide Sattelbreiten hernehmen zu können, hatte ich schon gelesen. Ich dachte mir, dass aufgrund des direkten Vergleichs zum SMA3 eine eindeutigere Empfehlung möglich ist. Deiner Antwort entnehme ich aber, dass dies gar nicht so relevant ist. Ich werde demnächst eine Bestellung tätigen müssen, bei der dann der Sattel in beiden Größen mitbestellt wird - ich werde dann die Schablone mit dem SKA drüber legen und daraufhin entscheiden, zumal eine Eingabe im Ergon-Sattelselektor aufgrund der Angaben ohne SKA Größe S/M ergab.

Noch eine Frage: Kannst du schon etwas zu den neuen Enduro-Sätteln sagen? Wie sind die im Vergleich zu den SM Men-Sätteln? Mein Einsatzgebiet ist: Feierabendrunden auf den Trails hinter der Haustür, Touren um die 1000 (auch mal mehr) Hm mit anschließender Single-Trail-Abfahrt, ab und zu (eher selten) Bikepark. Sitzposition ist sportlich-komfortabel.

Vielen Dank für die Geduld!

LG!


----------



## SLuke (18. Dezember 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @SLuke ,
> Meinst Du den *SME3* oder den *SMA3*...oder gar den *SMC3*? Denn einen _*SM3*_ haben/hatten wir nicht im Programm.
> 
> Letztlich ist der SM Men als Nachfolger des SMC3 anzusehen, wobei der SM Men ein echtes Allround Talent ist und nicht ausschließlich im Cross Country Segment seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. Ganz im Gegenteil fahren viele den Sattel auch im Touren-, All-Mountain- und Enduro-Bereich.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort und schön, dass du auch wieder hier unterwegs bist!

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, nehmen wir als Referenz für die Existenz des Sattels hier diesen Test über den SM3 Pro https://www.mtb-news.de/news/ergon-sm3-pro-fahrbericht-und-dauertest/

Habe ich etwas verwechselt/übersehen?

Ist ein paar mehr Jahre alt, aber genau den Sattel (in m) habe ich mir günstig gebraucht geschossen, und fahre ihn seit ca 3 Wochen
100% zufrieden bin ich aber nicht.
Ich würde mich als sportlichen Fahrer bezeichnen, ich bin oft bei 80%+ des Maximalpulses unterwegs und im Sommer fahre ich viel Rennrad (ab und an Kurzdistanz Triathlon). Ich fahre ein XC Hardtail und damit meist so 30-40km mit 700-800hm (im Sommer auch Mal mehr), der Großteil Waldwege, nehme aber so viele Trails mit, wie ich hier in Mittelhessen kann.

Für technisches bergauf und bergab ist der Sattel super, man kommt schnell rein und raus und hat Kontrolle, für langes Sitzen ist er dann doch nicht ideal - auf Dauer kommt Taubheit, generelles Druckempfinden ist okay, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde, meinen perfekten Sattel gefunden zu haben.
SKA war bei mir soweit ich mich richtig erinnere bei 11,5cm. 80-90€ um zu probieren, ob ich mit dem SM Men pro besser dran bin, ist schon etwas Geld, daher wollte ich wissen, inwiefern sich die Sättel unterscheiden.

LG
Lukas


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Januar 2020)

SLuke schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, nehmen wir als Referenz für die Existenz des Sattels hier diesen Test über den SM3 Pro https://www.mtb-news.de/news/ergon-sm3-pro-fahrbericht-und-dauertest/



@SLuke ,
@SamAM ,
erstmal muss ich mich entschuldigen. Mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, als ich schrieb, es gäbe keinen SM3. ?
Ich habe dabei nicht bis ins Modelljahr 2012/13 zurückgeschaut. ?




SLuke schrieb:


> Ist ein paar mehr Jahre alt, aber genau den Sattel (in m) habe ich mir günstig gebraucht geschossen, und fahre ihn seit ca 3 Wochen
> 100% zufrieden bin ich aber nicht.



Die Philosophie, die wir dort vertraten ist auch bereits durch 2 Sattelgenerationen überholt worden.




SLuke schrieb:


> Ich würde mich als sportlichen Fahrer bezeichnen, ich bin oft bei 80%+ des Maximalpulses unterwegs und im Sommer fahre ich viel Rennrad (ab und an Kurzdistanz Triathlon). Ich fahre ein XC Hardtail und damit meist so 30-40km mit 700-800hm (im Sommer auch Mal mehr), der Großteil Waldwege, nehme aber so viele Trails mit, wie ich hier in Mittelhessen kann.
> 
> Für technisches bergauf und bergab ist der Sattel super, man kommt schnell rein und raus und hat Kontrolle, für langes Sitzen ist er dann doch nicht ideal - auf Dauer kommt Taubheit, generelles Druckempfinden ist okay, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde, meinen perfekten Sattel gefunden zu haben.



Das kann aber auch auf minimale "Einstellfehler" hindeuten. Um die auszuschließen, poste hier mal ein seitlich waagerecht aufgenommenes Foto Deines Rades Cockpit und Sitzbereich, sowie der Rest gut sichtbar.




SLuke schrieb:


> SKA war bei mir soweit ich mich richtig erinnere bei 11,5cm. 80-90€ um zu probieren, ob ich mit dem SM Men pro besser dran bin, ist schon etwas Geld, daher wollte ich wissen, inwiefern sich die Sättel unterscheiden.



Der Entlastungskanal (Aussparung im Genitalbereich) ist bei allen drei SM Modellen gleich ausgespart. Die Unterschiede bestehen beim Schaum und den Inlays. Zwischen Comp- und Pro-Modell liegen die Unterschiede lediglich beim Schaum – und darüberhinaus beim Gewicht (Comp ca. 270g/Pro ca. 235g)

Die Comp Variante basiert auf unserem Orthopedic Comfort Foam, die Pro Variante auf Orthopedic AirCell Foam. Beide setzen darüberhinaus bei den Inlays auf OrthoCell, ein EVAC Schaum, der deutlich höhere Rückstellkräfte generiert und dabei deutlich langlebiger ist als Gel.

Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt keinen offenen Punkt übersehen. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Januar 2020)

SamAM schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Kannst du schon etwas zu den neuen Enduro-Sätteln sagen?



Ende Januar kommen die Produktseiten zu den neuen 2o2o Produkten.
Es gibt aber schon relativ viel Content, welches durch die zahlreichen Bike-Kanäle während der Eurobike produziert wurden, wie zB. bei MTB News: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/eurobike-2019-ergon/




SamAM schrieb:


> Wie sind die im Vergleich zu den SM Men-Sätteln? Mein Einsatzgebiet ist: Feierabendrunden auf den Trails hinter der Haustür, Touren um die 1000 (auch mal mehr) Hm mit anschließender Single-Trail-Abfahrt, ab und zu (eher selten) Bikepark. Sitzposition ist sportlich-komfortabel.



Der SM Enduro ist schon sehr schmal und race-orientiert geschnitten. Für längere Touren könnte er entsprechend auf Dauer etwas unkomfortabel werden. Das kommt selbstverständlich immer auf die entsprechende Anatomie und die Grundvoraussetzungen an.
_Sportlich-komfortabel _würde mich bei dir zum SM Men tendieren lassen.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisberg99 (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Bin gerade auf eurer Seite um einen Sattel zu bestellen.Hab mir den SM E-Mountain Sport ausgesucht.
Leider komme ich mit der Grösse nicht ganz klar.Hab meine Sitzknochen mit der Wellpappe ausgemessen nur komme ich da nicht zu einem vernünftigen Ergebniss. Der Druck ist nicht so schön sichtbar sodass ich verschiedene Werte erhalte von 11 - 12!
Laut Rechner gibt der mir mal grösse SM bis ML an.Wenn ich den Rechner mit meinen Körpermasse füttere dann gibt er mir SM an.
Bin 60 Jahre Jung ,habe ein E Mountenbike Fully fahre aber keine Trails und auch sehr wenig Steile Gelände Sitzposition Rücken  ist ca 45 Grad. Bin mehr Touren Orientiert.Was würde passieren (Vorteile /Nachteile )  wenn ich einen zu schmalen oder zu breiten Sattel erwischen würde.
Welche Grösse soll ich kaufen SM oder doch lieber ML.


Sorry viele Fragen 

S.Egger


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Februar 2020)

Guten Tag Herr Egger,
insofern man mit seinem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen liegt, raten wir immer grundsätzlich zu beiden Größen, wobei die "schmale" Größe (S/M) hier ein schnelleres On/Off ermöglicht und im Ganzen eine agilere Fahrweise erlaubt, wohingegen die "breite" Größe (M/L) mehr Komfort bietet.

Sollte allerdings der M/L zu Wundstellen anatomisch am Innenschenkel führen, dann sollte man hier doch eher zum S/M greifen.

Ich hoffe damit deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben. Ansonsten einfach nochmal spezifizieren, was du genau wissen möchtest.

LG, Niels


----------



## pmcl77 (10. Februar 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Der SM Enduro ist schon sehr schmal und race-orientiert geschnitten. Für längere Touren könnte er entsprechend auf Dauer etwas unkomfortabel werden. Das kommt selbstverständlich immer auf die entsprechende Anatomie und die Grundvoraussetzungen an.
> _Sportlich-komfortabel _würde mich bei dir zum SM Men tendieren lassen.
> 
> LG, Niels



Hi

Suche auch gerade einen neuen Sattel, der SME30 der mit dem Bike kam ist mir zu schmal/hart für meine 12,5cm Sitzknochenabstand.

Ist der neue SM Enduro komfortabler? Welcher der 3 Versionen ist die komfortabelste?

SMC4 im direkten Vergleich mit SM Men, welcher ist komfortabler?

Ich habe jetzt mal einen SMC4 sport Gel in M und einen SM Men Comp in L bestellt zum probieren.

Interessiert hätte mich auch der SMA aber der ist nur noch spärlich verfügbar, ich denke dass hier aber der neue SM Enduro evtl. Den Platz einnimmt, oder ist der SM Men dessen Nachfolger?

Off topic: Den Griff GA3 gibt es ja angeblich neu in zwei Grössen, was ist jeweils der Durchmesser und was war der Durchmesser der "alten" Variante?

Danke und Gruss
Phil


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Februar 2020)

pmcl77 schrieb:


> Suche auch gerade einen neuen Sattel, der SME30 der mit dem Bike kam ist mir zu schmal/hart für meine 12,5cm Sitzknochenabstand.



Als Info: Beim SME30 handelt es sich auch um ein sogenanntes OE Modell, welches bereits mit dem Bike ausgeliefert wurde, also um Erstausrüsterware. Diese muss nicht den Specs des Serienmodells entsprechen.



pmcl77 schrieb:


> Ist der neue SM Enduro komfortabler? Welcher der 3 Versionen ist die komfortabelste?
> (...)
> SMC4 im direkten Vergleich mit SM Men, welcher ist komfortabler?



Komfortabler meiner Meinung nach in jedem Fall.
Allerdings musst Du wissen, was Du mit diesem race-orientierten Sattel vorhast. Ich führ meinen Teil fahre ihn auf kurzen Touren bis 30-35km. "_Den Komfortabelsten_" gibt es hier nicht.

Zu den unterschiedlichen Versionen des SM Enduro: Der Enduro Comp genauso wie der Enduro Pro verwenden den auch von unseren anderen Sätteln bekannten Orthopedic AirCell Foam, wohingegen das Einstiegsmodell des SM Enduro den Orthopediv Comfort Foam verwendet.

Auf längeren Touren bin ich eher komfort-orientierter und bevorzuge den SM Comp Men oder den SM Pro Men und fahre damit deutlich schmerzfreier. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich mit 47j schon einen Tag älter bin. Also spürt ein jüngerer Fahrer diesen Unterschied sicherlich nicht so gravierend.

Der SMC4 ist noch weicher und bietet entsprechend mehr Padding. Hier sollte man aber einen gesunden Mittelweg finden, den zu weich ist mitunter nicht zielführend. Persönlich ist der SMC4 mir etwas zu weich und zu undefiniert, aber das muss jeder individuell für sich entscheiden.




pmcl77 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal einen SMC4 sport Gel in M und einen SM Men Comp in L bestellt zum probieren.



Du bist ja mit Deinen 12,5cm SKA liegst Du ja prinzipiell genau zwischen zwei Größen, dh beide Größen sind möglich (siehe oben):



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Guten Tag Herr Egger,
> insofern man mit seinem Sitzknochenabstand zwischen zwei Größen liegt, raten wir immer grundsätzlich zu beiden Größen, wobei die "schmale" Größe (S/M) hier ein schnelleres On/Off ermöglicht und im Ganzen eine agilere Fahrweise erlaubt, wohingegen die "breite" Größe (M/L) mehr Komfort bietet.
> 
> Sollte allerdings der M/L zu Wundstellen anatomisch am Innenschenkel führen, dann sollte man hier doch eher zum S/M greifen.






pmcl77 schrieb:


> Interessiert hätte mich auch der SMA aber der ist nur noch spärlich verfügbar, ich denke dass hier aber der neue SM Enduro evtl. den Platz einnimmt, oder ist der SM Men dessen Nachfolger?



Nicht wirklich. Der SM Men ist der der Nachfolger des SMC3.
Dieser ist, genauso wie der SMA3, mittlerweile seit 2019 ein Auslaufmodell.




pmcl77 schrieb:


> Off topic: Den Griff GA3 gibt es ja angeblich neu in zwei Grössen, was ist jeweils der Durchmesser und was war der Durchmesser der "alten" Variante?



Das ist definitiv außerhalb meines Wissensstandes, also welche genauen Maße hier zu grunde liegen.
Frage ich nach und melde mich wieder.

LG, Niels


----------



## pmcl77 (11. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Antwort. Freue mich darauf die zwei Sättel zu testen und hoffe, dass einer passt. Mit 42j bin ich ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Ich habe zwar ein Trailbike aber verbringe doch mehr Zeit im als aus dem Sattel, daher wohl besser den SM Comp oder SMC4.

Grundsätzliche Frage: was ist mit "on/off" gemeint und was sind Rückstellkräfte? Da ich ja keine WM gewinnen will (und sowieso keine Wettkämpfe fahre), kommt es mir nicht auf milisekunden an bezüglich Bikekontakt  

Ich plane ausserdem die Anschaffung eines Gravelbikes. Welche Sättel empfiehlt Ihr da? Da liegt ja die Sitzposition zwischen Rennrad und MTB.

VG


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Februar 2020)

pmcl77 schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Frage: was ist mit "on/off" gemeint und was sind Rückstellkräfte?



Bitte Entschuldige das Fachchinesisch. 
Mit On/Off meine ich das Auf den Sattel und wieder herunterkommen.
Mit Rückstellkräften bzw. Rebound meine ich beim Sattel die Dämpfung von unten.



pmcl77 schrieb:


> Da ich ja keine WM gewinnen will (und sowieso keine Wettkämpfe fahre), kommt es mir nicht auf milisekunden an bezüglich Bikekontakt



Das will in unserem Alter kaum jmd noch. ?
Es unterstützt eine sportliche Fahrweise. So wird es vielleicht besser beschrieben.



pmcl77 schrieb:


> Ich plane ausserdem die Anschaffung eines Gravelbikes. Welche Sättel empfiehlt Ihr da? Da liegt ja die Sitzposition zwischen Rennrad und MTB.



Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit noch den Ergon SRX3 im Programm. Mittlerweile ist dieser aber nicht mehr verfügbar und die Produktion ist ausgelaufen.
Alternativ lässt sich sowohl der SR Men als auch der SM Men empfehlen. Zum SR Men greifst Du, wenn Du gerne definierte Rückmeldungen durch den Sattel wünscht. Und wenn Du es lieber komfortabler magst, greifst Du zum SM Men.

LG


----------



## pmcl77 (11. Februar 2020)

Runter kommt man immer, manchmal auch unter Schmerzen?

Danke für die Erläuterung, mit "rebound" kann ich mehr anfangen 

So, der SM Men in L ist mal montiert, nach kurzer 2min Testfahrt in der eisigen Kälte kann ich erst mal sagen, ganz anderes Gefühl mit diesem Kanal in der Mitte. Bin gespannt auf die erste längere Testfahrt!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. Februar 2020)

pmcl77 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung, mit "rebound" kann ich mehr anfangen



Klar, aber viele strafen uns gerne allzu viele Anglizismen zu benutzen. Daher versuche ich das zumeist zu vermeiden. ?



pmcl77 schrieb:


> So, der SM Men in L ist mal montiert, nach kurzer 2min Testfahrt in der eisigen Kälte kann ich erst mal sagen, ganz anderes Gefühl mit diesem Kanal in der Mitte. Bin gespannt auf die erste längere Testfahrt!



Dann Viel Spaß damit! Berichte gerne mal über Deine gemachten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Februar 2020)

pmcl77 schrieb:


> Off topic: Den Griff GA3 gibt es ja angeblich neu in zwei Grössen, was ist jeweils der Durchmesser und was war der Durchmesser der "alten" Variante?



So, @pmcl77 aka Phil...habe Antwort erhalten und es ist eine berechtigte Anfrage Deinerseits gewesen.

Nun zur OFF-TOPIC-Antwort:

Aus dem letztjährigen GA3 ist der GA3-S geworden, der einen Durchmesser von *29,3mm* hat.
Der "dicke" Durchmesser, also der GA3-L misst *30,8mm*.

Auf der Webseite werden wir das zeitnah ändern. ?

LG, Niels

PS.: Falls sich jetzt jmd fragt, warum keiner der beiden die zunächst angegebenen 30mm aufweist. Es wurde jetzt korrekterweise im Greifbereich des Zeigefinger/Daumens gemessen.


----------



## SLuke (3. März 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch auf minimale "Einstellfehler" hindeuten. Um die auszuschließen, poste hier mal ein seitlich waagerecht aufgenommenes Foto Deines Rades Cockpit und Sitzbereich, sowie der Rest gut sichtbar.



nach längerer Pause durch Erkältung und Klausuren wieder zurück auf dem Rad und im Forum 

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike, wo die Position gut zu sehen sein sollte (tut mir leid... war vor dem Reinigen ?)




Sattel ist recht weit hinten, weil das angenehmer für meine Knie ist
Wenn ich nicht so lange unterwegs bin, passt das gut, ab so 1 Std drückts etwas.

VG Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. März 2020)

SLuke schrieb:


> nach längerer Pause durch Erkältung und Klausuren wieder zurück auf dem Rad und im Forum



Gut zu lesen... 




SLuke schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike, wo die Position gut zu sehen sein sollte (tut mir leid... war vor dem Reinigen ?)
> Anhang anzeigen 989343



Dass das Rad dreckig ist, interessiert mich nicht. Das bringt unser Sport so mit sich. ✌
...und ist nebenbei – wenn überhaupt – ja auch eher Dein Problem. 

Problematisch ist eher, dass ich nicht sehen kann, ob das Rad waagerecht steht, damit das Rad quasi in "Nullstellung" steht und ich die Neigung vom Sattel besser einschätzen kann.

Ich gehe an der Stelle mal davon aus, dass die Sattelneigung etwa 0° aufweist. Dann ist die Sattelstellung – soweit ich das aus der Ferne beurteilen kann – okay.

Komisch wirkt eher die Ausrichtung Deiner GA1, wenn ich das richtig erkenne. Als wären sie 90° gegen den UZS verdreht. ?



SLuke schrieb:


> Sattel ist recht weit hinten, weil das angenehmer für meine Knie ist



Schon gesehen. Der Nachsitz ist auch für mich aus der Ferne kein Problem.




SLuke schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so lange unterwegs bin, passt das gut, ab so 1 Std drückts etwas.



Das mag ggf. am niedrigen Entlastungskanal dieser Generation liegen. Wie in vorangegangenen Posts/Antworten schon geschrieben verfolgen wir bei Produkten der neusten Generation eine andere Philosophie – und der Entlastungskanal ist deutlich "tiefer".

LG


----------



## olle24 (14. April 2020)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus, nachdem ich es nun geschafft habe mir folgende Sättel zu bestellen: den SMC Sport Gel Men und den SM Pro Men. Aufgrund eines Sitzknochenabstands von ca 11,5 cm habe ich beide in S/M bestellt. Als erstes habe ich den SMC montiert, da dieser weicher als der SM ist und somit dem alten Büchel Wittkop Medicus Twin 1.0 näher kommt. Schon auf den ersten Metern ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich meine Sitzknochen spüre, was beim Wittkop Sattel nicht der Fall war/ist. Die gefahrenen 25km waren sehr unangenehm. Ich hatte teilweise das Gefühl, dass ich auf den blanken Knochen sitze. Heißt das, dass die Sattelgröße zu klein ist? Den Tag darauf habe ich den SM montiert und bin ein wenig die Straße rauf und runter Probe gefahren. Natürlich hatte ich noch Schmerzen vom Vortag, so dass ich noch kein endgültiges Urteil fällen wollte. Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal eine Runde mit dem SM drehen und sehen wie es ist. Unabhängig davon habe ich mir nochmal beide Sättel plus den SM Comp Men in M/L bestellt. Ich hoffe, dass die breiteren Sättel besser sind. Sollte dem nicht so sein, dann bleibe ich bei dem Wittkop. Er passt zwar optisch nicht so ganz aber wenn ich drauf sitze sieht das eh keiner. Da geht mir Bequemlichkeit vor Optik, denn mit diesem fahre ich Strecken größer 30km ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Wohlgemerkt mit Fahrradhose (Baggyshort) ohne Geleinlage. Einzig die etwas raue Oberfläche würde mich dann noch stören.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. April 2020)

Guten Morgen und Willkommen hier im Ergon Support Forum. ?

Danke erst einmal für das Interesse an unseren Produkten.

Zunächst muss ich gestehen, dass ein Vergleich zu Deinem Vorgängersattel kaum möglich ist. Das wäre wie der Vergleich zwischen Birnen und Äpfeln (anderer Aufbau, andere Philosophie, etc).

Ich gehe mal auf einzelne Punkte ein, die mir aufgefallen sind. Dass Du im Vergleich zum Wittkopp Sattel sowohl beim SMC Men, der quasi ein komfortablerer SM Men ist, als auch beim SM Men selbst meinst, deine Sitzknochen auf einmal zu spüren, entsteht über dünneres und deutlich definierteres Padding...und natürlich Deine Gewohnheit, die eben dies nicht gewohnt sind.

Seine Sitzknochen zu spüren kann mitunter aber auch auf leichte "Fehlstellung" in der Sattelneigung hindeuten. Kannst Du evtl. ein Foto machen und hier posten, so dass man von der Seite die Ausrichtung der Komponenten erkennen kann? Diese sind zumeist der Grund für Beschwerden.

Die breite Größe ist hier nochmals komfortabler. Man sollte aber schauen, dass – insofern man die schmalere Sattelbreite benötigt – die Innenschenkel nicht an der breiteren Sattelnase reiben und Wundstellen erzeugen.

LG


----------



## olle24 (25. April 2020)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für dein Kommentar.
Ein Foto kann ich leider nicht mehr machen, da ich die Sättel bereits zurückgeschickt habe. Ich habe aber mehrere Positionen ausprobiert. An der Neigung liegt bzw.lag es sicher nicht, denn das hätte ich im Dammbereich gespürt. Ich bin auch vor und zurückgerutscht, um zu sehen ob sich dann etwas ändert und ich den Sattel nochmal anders einstellen muss.
Heute habe ich die breiteren Varianten, die ich bestellt hatte, getestet. Der SM Comp fiel gleich raus, da dieser unangenehm war. Der SMC war gegenüber dem SM Comp und auch der S/M Variante schon besser. Zum Schluß noch der SM Pro, der sich von allen drei Sätteln am besten angefühlt hat. Ich habe mit diesem wirklich lange herumprobiert, um eine Einstellung zu finden, bei der ich sage „Das ist nun der richtige Sattel. Ich sitze so, dass ich ihn kaum spüre, nichts drückt und er ist bequem“. Leider habe ich diese aber nicht gefunden, so dass auch diese Sättel zurückgehen. Vielleicht habe ich einfach keinen für Ergon passenden Hintern 
Am vergangenen WE bin ich zwangsweise (der Wittkop ist mittlerweile an einem anderen Fahrrad montiert) mal wieder den original Bontrager Sattel gefahren, der auf meinem Trek montiert war. Dieser ist ja auch eher etwas härter aber wenn man sich draufsetzt scheint dieser von grundauf erstmal besser zu passen. Man spürt da zwar auch ab und zu die Sitzknochen und muss dann mal aus dem Sattel gehen, um eine kurzzeitige Linderung zu verspüren, dennoch bin ich über 25km damit gefahren und hatte am Ende keine so großen Probleme, wie mit den S/M Ergon Varianten. Da dieser aber auch nicht problemlos ist, überlege ich nun entweder zukünftig immer eine gepolsterte Unterhose anzuziehen oder mir wieder den Wittkop zu holen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. April 2020)

Wie mehrfach hier im Forum erwähnt, sind wir alle individuell gestaltet und mitunter gestaltet sich aufgrund dessen die Suche nach dem passenden Sattel etwas schwieriger.

Noch einen Tipp zu Polsterhosen: Unsere Bike Fitter und Ergonomen haben hier immer den Tipp keine Unterwäsche zu verwenden, wenn man zur Polster-(Unter-)hose greift. Außerdem mal genauer die Nähte der verwendeten Hosen "beleuchten". Vielleicht liegen Druck- und/oder Wundstellen auch hier begraben.

Ich persönlich fahre auch Polsterhosen, da ich damit einfach auf lange Tour besser und vor allem länger schmerz- und druckfreier fahre.

LG


----------



## olle24 (2. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht hast du mich missverstanden aber meine Rezensionen bezogen sich alle auf OHNE Polsterhosen. Demnach können hier keine Wund- oder Druckstellen begraben sein. Ich weiß auch nicht genau wenn du mit „Unsere Bike Fitter und Ergonomen“ meinst.
Ich bin kürzlich zwei Tage hintereinander den original Sattel gefahren. Hier und da zwickt oder schmerzt es leicht an den Sitzknochen aber ich habe keine großartigen Probleme. Letztes Jahr war dem warum auch immer noch nicht so. Ich bleibe demnach erstmal bei diesem.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## Gangerl (3. Mai 2020)

Nachdem hier so eine tolle Unterstützung seitens Ergon da, möchte ich das natürlich auch nutzen: 

Vorweg: Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel Zeit gehabt und bin in der Woche zwischen 250 und 300 km auf meinem E-MTB (Fully) gefahren (allerdings keine großen Berge sondern nur hügeliges Gelände), bis auf einen Ruhetag in der Woche täglich. Dabei habe ich mit meinem alten Sattel auf Touren über 40 km immer Schwierigkeiten an den Sitzknochen bekommen und mich daher nach etwas Neuem umgesehen. 

Ich habe einen Sitzknochenabstand von 12 cm und habe mir deswegen den SM E-Mountain Sport Men in beiden Größen bestellt. Die kleine Größe schied sofort aus, da ich den als sehr unangenehm empfand und mit den Sitzknochen mehr neben als auf dem Polster saß. Der M/L ist aus Sicht der Sitzknochen das bequemste, was ich je gefahren bin. 
Allerdings ist er etwas breit für mich im Bereich der Oberschenkel, so dass ich ihn verhältnismäßig weit nach hinten geschoben habe, um etwas weiter vorne zu sitzen. Ausserdem habe ich die Nase ziemlich weit abgesenkt, zum einen um die Oberschenkel frei zu bekommen, andererseits, da ich nach knapp einer Stunde Fahrzeit wieder mit Taubheitsgefühlen zu kämpfen habe. 
Meine Frage: Gibt es ein ähnliches komfortables Produkt, dass zum einen im Bereich der Oberschenkel etwas schmäler baut und bei dem der Entastungskanal noch tiefer ausgeführt ist oder gibt es noch einen Tip zur Einstellung? (Allerdings denke ich, dass ich hier schon wirklich alles versucht habe)

VG


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. Mai 2020)

olle24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du mich missverstanden aber meine Rezensionen bezogen sich alle auf OHNE Polsterhosen.



Das bezog sich nicht unbedingt auf Dich sondern war an Deine Aussagen angelehnt...auch für andere LeserInnen in der Community. ?




olle24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht genau wenn du mit „Unsere Bike Fitter und Ergonomen“ meinst.



Naja, die müssen hier auch nicht unbedingt namentlich genannt werden.




olle24 schrieb:


> Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.



Gerne.




Gangerl schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Gibt es ein ähnliches komfortables Produkt, dass zum einen im Bereich der Oberschenkel etwas schmäler baut und bei dem der Entlastungskanal noch tiefer ausgeführt ist oder gibt es noch einen Tip zur Einstellung? (Allerdings denke ich, dass ich hier schon wirklich alles versucht habe)



Alles vorher geschriebene ergibt Sinn, @Gangerl . Vorab noch ein zwei Fragen/Bitten:
Hast Du ggf Fotos (am besten von der Seite) gemacht, als Du beide SM E-Mountain Modelle getestet hast? Dann könnte ich gucken, ob aus der Ferne bei Deinen Einstellungen irgendetwas nicht stimmig wirkt...auch wenn Du schon sehr professionell vorgegangen bist.

Als Alternative wäre nur der SM E-Mountain Core Prime Men zu nennen.

Zwar nicht E-Bike-spezifisch, aber dennoch für diejenigen konzipiert, die eher komfortabel auf dem MTB unterwegs sein möchten, ist die neue Ergon SMC Serie.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir bis hierher schonmal ein paar Tipps geben, die hilfreich sind.
Hast Du noch weitere Fragen, gerne fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Gangerl (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Niels, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe leider keine Bilder zur Hand, bin mir aber sicher, dass meine Einstellung richtig war, zumal ich sämtliche Höhen und Sattelpositionen (vor - hinter) durchprobiert habe.
Gerade war ich nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs und habe gemerkt, was das eigentliche Kernproblem ist: Der Kontakt der Oberschenkel mit der Sattelvorderkante. Ich habe den Sattel ganz nach hinten geschoben um weiter vorne darauf zu sitzen und die Nase abgesenkt, aber leider bringe ich den unangenehmen Kontakt nicht weg. Ist der von dir empfohlene SM E-Mountain Core Prime Men oder der SMC an der Stelle weiträumiger ausgeschnitten? Sonst, fürchte ich, löst der mein Problem auch nicht.

VG, Wolfgang

P.S. Habe mir zum Testen jetzt mal den SMC in beiden Größen bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. Mai 2020)

Gangerl schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Bilder zur Hand, bin mir aber sicher, dass meine Einstellung richtig war, zumal ich sämtliche Höhen und Sattelpositionen (vor - hinter) durchprobiert habe.



Okay, wollte den Punkt nur ausräumen, denn leider nicht jeder User ist so gewissenhaft bzw. weiß was zu tun ist.



Gangerl schrieb:


> Gerade war ich nochmal zwei Stunden unterwegs und habe gemerkt, was das eigentliche Kernproblem ist: Der Kontakt der Oberschenkel mit der Sattelvorderkante. Ich habe den Sattel ganz nach hinten geschoben um weiter vorne darauf zu sitzen und die Nase abgesenkt, aber leider bringe ich den unangenehmen Kontakt nicht weg.



Ich leite deine "Fehlerbeschreibung" mal an unsere F+E Abteilung weiter. Vielleicht haben unsere Ergonomie-Experten direkt einen Tipp für Dich parat.




Gangerl schrieb:


> Ist der von dir empfohlene SM E-Mountain Core Prime Men oder der SMC an der Stelle weiträumiger ausgeschnitten? Sonst, fürchte ich, löst der mein Problem auch nicht.



Auch das kläre ich.
Melde mich, sobald ich Antwort habe.

LG, Niels


----------



## Gangerl (5. Mai 2020)

So, noch mal ein Update nach weiteren 70 km:
Nachdem ich die Sattelnase vorne um ca. 7 Grad !! (habe nachgemessen) abgesenkt habe (ist so ein Maß eigentlich noch im üblichen Rahmen?), lässt sich der Sattel für mich fahren.  Die Vorderkante, die an den Oberschenkeln Ärger gemacht hat ist weit genug unten, das Problem mit den Taubheitsgefühlen ist fast weg (alle 20 Minuten mal aufstehen und es geht). Allerdings bringe ich jetzt mehr Druck auf die Hände, als ich mir das wünschen würde. Aber trotzdem ist der Sattel so noch angenehmer, alles fast alle anderen, die ich bisher getestet habe (vor allem an den Sitzknochen). Wie oben geschrieben werde ich jetzt noch den SMC testen. Bin gespannt.

VG, Wolfgang


----------



## querx (5. Mai 2020)

Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem SMC4 Sport Gel (alt)
und mit dem den SMC4  Sport Gel Men (2020 neu).
Die Wahl zum testen des neuen MTB-Komfort-Sattel von Ergon fiel aufgrund des vielversprechenden tiefer geschnittenen Entlastungskanals gegen "Taubheitsbefindlichkeiten". Gleich beim Auspacken stellte ich jedoch fest, dass der Neue beim Sitzpolster schon mal wesentlich fester ausfällt als mein alter SMC mit dem ich abgesehen vom "Einschlafen" eigentlich ja zufrieden war.
Für die erste Tour wurde der Sattel lediglich Pi mal Daumen montiert und funktionierte ganz ordentlich. (35km)
Nach späterer Prüfung gemäß Anleitung war die Sattelnase jedoch zu tief und wurde nun entsprechend in Waage ausgerichtet. Das war leider bei mir gar keine gute Idee...und unangenehme Reibung die schmerzhafte Folge (50km). Eine erneute Absenkung der Sattelnase nach Gefühl und danach wars wieder okay (50km).
Der neue tiefe Kanal erfüllt seinen Zweck -wie erhofft- bisher äußerst zufriedenstellend.
Einzig das weicher, komfortabler ausfallende Sitzknochenpolster des alten SMC Sport Gel hätte ich mir in der Kombi mit tiefen Entlastungskanal gewünscht ...schade, das A.....leder wird sich eben dran gewöhnen (müssen).

@Ergon_Bike:
Von eurem Service erhielt ich auf mein feedback lediglich die für mich nicht nachvollziehbare irritierende   Antwort, dass das Polster (Schaum) identisch wären...es ja auch die Gel-Variante gäbe...sowie jetzt Damen und Herren Version auf spezifische Bedürfnisse eingehen....Ich habe da zwar nicht mehr nachgehakt...ABER
Ich besitze jeweils die Sport Gel Variante wie oben beschrieben und die Polsterungen sind gefühlt eindeutig unterschiedlich fest! Für jeden Grobmotoriker schon per Daumendruck unmittelbar feststellbar.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Mai 2020)

Gangerl schrieb:


> So, noch mal ein Update nach weiteren 70 km:
> Nachdem ich die Sattelnase vorne um ca. 7 Grad !! (habe nachgemessen) abgesenkt habe (ist so ein Maß eigentlich noch im üblichen Rahmen?), lässt sich der Sattel für mich fahren.



Ich fahre auch –je nach Bike – 6°-8° Vorneigung. Also für mich sieht es gut aus.




Gangerl schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben werde ich jetzt noch den SMC testen. Bin gespannt.



Gerne dazu berichten. Uns interessiert jedes Feedback. ?





querx schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem SMC4 Sport Gel (alt)
> und mit dem den SMC4  Sport Gel Men (2020 neu).
> Die Wahl zum testen des neuen MTB-Komfort-Sattel von Ergon fiel aufgrund des vielversprechenden tiefer geschnittenen Entlastungskanals gegen "Taubheitsbefindlichkeiten". Gleich beim Auspacken stellte ich jedoch fest, dass der Neue beim Sitzpolster schon mal wesentlich fester ausfällt als mein alter SMC mit dem ich abgesehen vom "Einschlafen" eigentlich ja zufrieden war.
> Für die erste Tour wurde der Sattel lediglich Pi mal Daumen montiert und funktionierte ganz ordentlich. (35km)
> ...



Um dazu detaillierter einzusteigen, müsste ich die Einstellungen an Deinem Bike sehen, um diese bewerten bzw weitere Tipps geben zu können.




querx schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike:
> Von eurem Service erhielt ich auf mein feedback lediglich die für mich nicht nachvollziehbare irritierende   Antwort, dass das Polster (Schaum) identisch wären...es ja auch die Gel-Variante gäbe...sowie jetzt Damen und Herren Version auf spezifische Bedürfnisse eingehen....Ich habe da zwar nicht mehr nachgehakt...ABER
> Ich besitze jeweils die Sport Gel Variante wie oben beschrieben und die Polsterungen sind gefühlt eindeutig unterschiedlich fest! Für jeden Grobmotoriker schon per Daumendruck unmittelbar feststellbar.



Auch diesen Punkt kann ich gerade nicht ganz nachvollziehen. An wen hast Du Dich gewendet und welche Aussagen wurden dort getroffen? Hatten wir schon einmal Kontakt?

LG, Niels


----------



## Bike_Toshi (20. Mai 2020)

Hi,

Ich hab jetzt sowohl den SM Enduro Comp Men als auch den SM Pro Men auf einigen Fahrten ausprobiert und teile mal meine Erfahrung. Hoffe es hilft dem ein oder anderem weiter.

Kurz zu mir 1,90m 102kg, Sitzknochenabstand 11,5cm, fahre ein All-Mountain sowohl im Park als auch (hauptsächlich) Singletrack quer durch den Wald hier in Mittelfranken.

Der Enduro ist gut, aber ab 2h tut mir der Hintern weh. Der SM Pro Men sieht beim nebeneinander halten fast identisch aus, ist aber um einiges bequemer! Absolut keine Probleme / Schmerzen damit. Schläft auch nichts ein - mein neuer Traumsattel. Das einzige was am Anfang komisch ist: Fühlt sich sehr ungewohnt & komisch weich an beim draufsitzen.

Gruß, Toshi


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Mai 2020)

Danke für Dein Feedback an dieser Stelle. Dies deckt sich bedingt auch mit persönlichen Erfahrungen.



Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Der Enduro ist gut, aber ab 2h tut mir der Hintern weh.



Hier sollte man auch zwei Punkte unbedingt bedenken. ☝
Bei Sitzproblemen empfehlen wir eher zum SM Men zu greifen.
Zum SM Enduro greift der sportlich ambitionierte Racer.




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Der SM Pro Men sieht beim nebeneinander halten fast identisch aus, ist aber um einiges bequemer! Absolut keine Probleme / Schmerzen damit. Schläft auch nichts ein - mein neuer Traumsattel. Das einzige was am Anfang komisch ist: Fühlt sich sehr ungewohnt & komisch weich an beim draufsitzen.



Der SM Pro Men ist auch definitiv die erste Wahl, in punkto Beschwerdefreiheit.

Noch eine Randbemerkung zu Deinem "_sehr ungewohnten und komischen_" Gefühl: Der SM Pro (und der SM COMP) Men setzen auf EVAC Schaumeinlagen (genauer OrthoCell), die entsprechende Rückstellkräfte aufweisen, die Du wahrscheinlich wahrgenommen hast. Diese stellen eine hochwertigere Alternative zu Gel Einlagen da, die wenig UV resistent und daher wenig langlebig sind.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gangerl (28. Mai 2020)

Finales Update:
Am Ende ist es jetzt doch der SM E-Mountain Sport geworden, auf dem man anders sitzt, als auf allem anderen, was ich getestet habe. 
Bei einem Sitzknochenabstand von 12 cm ist meine Wahl auf die Größe M/L gefallen - beim S hatte ich das Gefühl, mit den Sitzknochen schon fast neben dem Sattel zu sitzen. 
Auch getestet habe ich den neuen SMC in beiden Größen. Der SMC in M/L schied ganz schnell aus, da vorne zu breit - da gab's Kollision mit den Oberschenkeln. 
Der SMC in S war nicht unangenehm - man sitzt allerdings wirklich nur auf den Spitzen der Sitzknochen ohne weiter einzusinken - ich habe damit ein Problem, für viele anderen dürfte das gut funktionieren. 
Der SM-E-Mountain Sport hingegen gibt im Bereich der Sitzknochen etwas mehr nach - man sitzt mehr "im" als "auf" dem Sattel (Geschmacksache). Für mich jedenfalls das bequemste für die Sitzknochen, was ich bisher probiert habe (und das war viel - nicht nur Ergon). 
Wermutstropfen ist allerdings, dass ich die Sattelnase um 7° absenken muss, damit ich nicht mit den Oberschenkeln an die Vorderkante komme - auch für die Eliminierung von Taubheitsgefühlen muss bei mir die Nase runter. Am Berg kein Problem, in der Ebene habe ich jetzt halt etwas mehr Druck auf den Händen und muss öfter mal ausschütteln, da die jetzt leichter Einschlafen. 
Irgendwie scheint alles ein Kompromiss zu sein, aber so wie es ist, kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Mai 2020)

Danke für dein ausführliches Feedback. ??

Du scheinst deinen Sattel gefunden zu haben, auch wenn wir den SM E-Mountain ja für ein anderes Einsatzgebiet konzipiert haben. Weiterhin Viel Spaß und möglichst keine Beschwerden!

In diesem Sinne

LG, Niels


----------



## Deleted 549102 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir einen sqlab 611 ergowave active gekauft. Sitzknochenabstand mehrmals mit Pappe gemessen : 10cm + 2cm = sqlab 12er Sattel gekauft. Selbst nach der fünften längeren Fahrt beginnt der Schmerz an den Sitzknochen nach ca 1 Stunde langsam und steigert sich, so dass ich keine Lust mehr auf eine Tour habe. Es fühlt sich einfach so an, als ob die Knochen drauf sind und nicht wirklich komfortabel. Der Sattel geht wohl zurück zu sqlab... Es passt nicht trotz Sattel nach vorne.. Nach hinten. Höher etc. Dammbereich ist gut. 

Nun gucke ich bei ergon. Empfehlung ist wohl S/M Größe. Aber welcher Sattel? Scheinbar neige ich dazu dass sehr harte Sättel nichts für mich sind. Keine Ahnung. 

Denke über einen smc Sport Gel men nach oder aber macht ein sm comp oder sm pro Sattel Sinn wenn diese wirklich etwas weicher sind und den Knochen mehr sinken lassen? 

Gibt es bei ergon auch ein Umtauschrecht wenn es nicht passt wie bei sqlab... Befürchte die nächsten hundert Euro sind für die Katze. 

Ich fahre meist Langstrecken auf einem cube Stereo 150 c62 sl 29" Modell 2019. Trails auch aber Sattel soll für lange Strecken sein mit mehr als drei oder vier Stunden. Teils sechs Stunden. 

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Bike_Toshi (1. Juli 2020)

Hi Joecuul,

falls es Dir hilft: Ich hatte vorher auch den SQLab und bin damit überhaupt nicht klargekommen. Auch nach ängerer Zeit, vielen Ausfahrten und richtig km nicht. Hatte den auf meinem Crosser.
Mit dem SM Pro Men komme ich jetzt gut klar. Siehe Bericht oben. Der ist auf meinem Allmountain. Am Renner und Crosser fahre ich den Specialized Power ARC Pro Elaston (wer denkt sich eigentlich diese Namen aus?) - vielleicht auch einen Blick wert. Mir würde hier allerdings die Nase zum nach vorne rutschen am Berg fehlen.

...Insgesamt hat mich die ganze Sattelsuche für meine Räder tatsächlich richtig Geld gekostet :/ Händler vor Ort sind zu eingeschränkt in der Auswahl und Rückgabe ist immer schwierig da ein Sattel immer Gebrauchsspuren vom Test hat. Weiterverkauf auf  eBay Kleinanzeigen ?

Gruß,
Toshi


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. Juli 2020)

Joecuul schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir einen sqlab 611 ergowave active gekauft. Sitzknochenabstand mehrmals mit Pappe gemessen : 10cm + 2cm = sqlab 12er Sattel gekauft. Selbst nach der fünften längeren Fahrt beginnt der Schmerz an den Sitzknochen nach ca 1 Stunde langsam und steigert sich, so dass ich keine Lust mehr auf eine Tour habe. Es fühlt sich einfach so an, als ob die Knochen drauf sind und nicht wirklich komfortabel. Der Sattel geht wohl zurück zu sqlab... Es passt nicht trotz Sattel nach vorne.. Nach hinten. Höher etc. Dammbereich ist gut.



Schwierig. Da müsste Dir eher @SQlab weiterhelfen.




Joecuul schrieb:


> Nun gucke ich bei ergon. Empfehlung ist wohl S/M Größe. Aber welcher Sattel? Scheinbar neige ich dazu dass sehr harte Sättel nichts für mich sind. Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Denke über einen smc Sport Gel men nach oder aber macht ein sm comp oder sm pro Sattel Sinn wenn diese wirklich etwas weicher sind und den Knochen mehr sinken lassen? (...)
> 
> Ich fahre meist Langstrecken auf einem cube Stereo 150 c62 sl 29" Modell 2019. Trails auch aber Sattel soll für lange Strecken sein mit mehr als drei oder vier Stunden. Teils sechs Stunden.



Vor dem Hintergrund der oben geschriebenen Zeilen würde ich eher zum Komfort-orientierten SMC Sport Gel Men greifen.

Für "Unsichere" unter euch, die sich nicht sicher sind, welches Sattelmodell das passende ist, ist unser Saddle Selector ein guter Ratgeber. Auch in punkto Sattelgröße. 




Joecuul schrieb:


> Gibt es bei ergon auch ein Umtauschrecht wenn es nicht passt



"Umtauschrecht" bzw. Rückgaberecht hast du ja gesetzlich bei jedem Produkt, aber Du möchtest wissen, ob wir oder unsere Händler ein Testprogramm für Kunden anbieten?
Das nicht direkt, aber jeder Händler hat die Möglichkeit entsprechend zu diesem Zweck sich mit unserem Verkaufsinnendienst oder dem Außendienst in Verbindung zu setzen.




Bike_Toshi schrieb:


> Mit dem SM Pro Men komme ich jetzt gut klar. Siehe Bericht oben. Der ist auf meinem Allmountain.



Alternativ, kannst Du sicherlich zum SM Pro Men greifen. Nur kann ggf der Rebound (Rückstellkräfte) der OrthoCell Inlays Dir zu hart sein...weil Du schriebst, Du reagierst empfindlich bei härter gepolsterten Sätteln.


LG, Niels


----------



## Deleted 549102 (1. Juli 2020)

Toshi, Niels, 

Danke für die schnelle Antworten. Sehr hilfreich. 

Ich bin etwas irritiert. Niels schreibt, dass eher der SMC Sport Gel Men besser für mich erscheint. Ich dachte dieses OrthoCell Inlay des SM Pro Men hilft für den Comfort und klingt irgendwie "weicher". Toshi schreibt, dass er den Traumsattel gefunden hat mit dem SM Pro Men (mit OrthoCell Inlay) 

Welcher Sattel ist denn gefühlt weicher? SM Pro Men oder SMC Sport Gel Men? 

Und das Beste... Wenn ich umstelle von touring auf all mountain bekomme ich einen anderen Sattel gezeigt... SM Sport Men... Alter Schwede wie soll man da eine Entscheidung treffen... Rocket science.


----------



## Deleted 549102 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe jetzt den ergon SMC Sport Gel Men bestellt. Werde berichten dauert aber was. Wenn der nichts sein sollte probiere ich einen anderen. Will ein für allemal Ruhe haben. Egal was es jetzt ist kostet. Vielleicht ist ja mein Gesäß grundsätzlich nicht fürs Radfahren gemacht.. Das wäre aber echt mal nicht toll.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Juli 2020)

Joecuul schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas irritiert. Niels schreibt, dass eher der SMC Sport Gel Men besser für mich erscheint. Ich dachte dieses OrthoCell Inlay des SM Pro Men hilft für den Comfort und klingt irgendwie "weicher". Toshi schreibt, dass er den Traumsattel gefunden hat mit dem SM Pro Men (mit OrthoCell Inlay).
> 
> (...)
> 
> Welcher Sattel ist denn gefühlt weicher? SM Pro Men oder SMC Sport Gel Men?




Wollte ich dich nicht verwirren. ?

Vielleicht noch mal besser aufgeschlüsselt:

*SM Men Pro Men* (mit OrthoCell Inlays):
 
Ist das Topmodell des Allround-Mountainbike-Sattels von Ergon. Ich fahre diesen selbst und setze ihn sehr breitbandig ein (Enduro, All Mountain, -Tour). Mir als sportivem Radler passt der Sattel wie angegossen und ich hatte bisher auf jedem Sattel Probleme mit zu viel Druck im Dammbereich und daraus resultierenden Taubheitsgefühlen. Mit dem SM Men war ich schon im Prototypen-Stadium voll umfänglich zufrieden und hatte die vorher bekannten Probleme erst deutlich später auf der Tour. Den OrthoCell Inlays, die sich vom Damm- bis in Sitzknochenbereich ziehen sei Dank.

In diesem Zusammenhang spreche ich immer von "speziellen, definierten Rückstellkräften" als Eigenschaft der Inlays. OrthoCell ist ein EVA Schaum (Ethylenvinylacetat), also ein sogenannter "intelligenter Schaum" dessen Eigenschaften speziell auf die notwendigen Eigenschaften zugeschnitten ist. Ihn als "weich" zu beschreiben, wäre also komplett untertrieben.


*SMC Sport Gel Men* (mit Gel Inlays):

Ist definitiv der weichere (und weniger definierte) Sattel von beiden und gut geeignet für Einsteiger, FahrerInnen, die nicht jeden Tag im Sattel sitzen, und alle Menschen, die mit Sitzproblemen zu kämpfen haben.





Joecuul schrieb:


> Wenn ich umstelle von touring auf all mountain bekomme ich einen anderen Sattel gezeigt... SM Sport Men... Alter Schwede wie soll man da eine Entscheidung treffen... Rocket science.



Nein, das ist ja auch klar, denn das Segment "Touring" (Darunter fällt zB. noch Trekking, City/Urban ua.) hat andere Anforderungen ans Material als "Mountain". ?




Joecuul schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den ergon SMC Sport Gel Men bestellt.



Dann hast Du richtig gewählt. ?




Joecuul schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja mein Gesäß grundsätzlich nicht fürs Radfahren gemacht.. Das wäre aber echt mal nicht toll.



Das glaube ich auch nicht. Ist eher ein Gewohnheitsding.
Der menschliuche Körper ist bekanntlicherweise ein adaptives System. 

LG


----------



## Deleted 549102 (2. Juli 2020)

Ihn als weich zu bezeichnen wäre untertrieben? Also sehr weich? Ach herrje.. 
Also unter Touring verstehe ich lange Touren von mehreren Stunden.. Da fängt es ja schon an warum falsche Sättel bestellt werden und warum ein solcher Konfigurator sicher oft ein Versuch ins Blaue hinein ist. 
Sattel sollte Samstag da sein. Dann versuche ich mal direkt zu testen. Ich bleibe skeptisch. Mal sehen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. Juli 2020)

Es ist sicherlich – wie alles im Leben – eine Definitions- und Verständnisfrage.

Deine Skepsis wird natürlich dadurch noch befeuert. Mach Dir erstmal ein reales Bild vom Produkt selbst.

Solltest Du noch Fragen zur richtigen Montage/Einstellung des Sattels haben, gerne fragen, da es erfahrungsgemäß oft genug zu Folgeschmerzen durch falsche oder fehlerhafte Sattelmontage kommt.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 549102 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo. Sattel montiert und ca drei Stunden gefahren mit 63km. Ich habe den passenden Sattel gefunden. Mit dem ergon smc sport gel man klappt es scheinbar. Ist jetzt kein Sofa aber viiiiiiel besser als der sq lab. Keine Knochenschmerzen mehr. Klar Hintern ist belastet irgendwann aber es ging sehr gut und wirklich nicht dieser Schmerz, den ich vorher hatte. 

Einzig muss ich mal schauen. Habe das Gefühl ich sitze zu stark auf dem Damm.. Wenn ich aber runter nehme habe ich das Gefühl nach vorne zu rutschen... Der Sattel ist schon sehr weit vorne.. Eine Idee? 

Happy dass ich nun scheinbar einen Sattel gefunden habe. Ich werde aber noch mal längere Touren machen. Schon am kommenden Samstag. 

Gerade mit dem Handy geschrieben. Daher lade ich Fotos vom Sattel nochmal hoch die Woche über PC.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Juli 2020)

Bitte poste hier mal ein seitlich (möglichst waagerecht) aufgenommenes Foto Deines Rades. Das lässt sich das illustrativer zeigen. ?

Ansonsten hätte ich auch etwas weiter nach vorne geneigt, wie Du selbst schon empfohlen hast.

Fährst Du mit Polsterhose oder ohne?

LG, Niels


----------



## Deleted 549102 (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

Habe noch eine Tour mit ca vier Stunden reiner Fahrzeit und sieben Stunden Gesamtzeit absolviert. Ca 55km und 1100hm.war in geselliger Runde mit Abstand. 

Ich hatte schon am Ende Schmerzen am Hintern aber nicht so krass wie beim sqlab und auch nicht so dass ich nur dran denken würde. Ich denke damit könnte ich leben, aber würde sogar in Kauf nehmen weitere Sattel zu testen, denn ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass sich etwas wesentlich ändert wenn ich den Sattel weiter einstelle... Oder liege ich da falsch. 

Gibt es von Ergon einen Sattel der ein weichere Gelpolster hat als der ERGON SMC Sport Gel Men MTB Sattel? 

Jemand auf der Tour fährt denn Selle Italia Man gel flow und damit bis zu 180km im Extremfall sagte er. Den habe ich gedrückt und dort war mehr Gelpolster als mein ergon.


----------



## Deleted 549102 (14. Juli 2020)

Anbei der Ergon auf dem MTB


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Juli 2020)

Joecuul schrieb:


> Ich denke damit könnte ich leben, aber würde sogar in Kauf nehmen weitere Sattel zu testen, denn ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass sich etwas wesentlich ändert wenn ich den Sattel weiter einstelle... Oder liege ich da falsch.



Also wenn ich mir die von dir geposteten Bilder anschaue, dann meine ich auf Anhieb zu erkennen, dass Du den *Negativ-Federweg (SAG)* nicht mit in Deine Einstellungen aufgenommen hast.
Man sollte bei einem vollgefederten Rad immer das Einfedern des Hinterbaus mit einbeziehen, sonst kommt es unweigerlich zu Dammschmerzen. ?

Ich fahre zum Beispiel je nach volgefedertem Rad und dessen Geometrie 6° - 12° Vorneigung.
Dein Sattel sieht eher waagerecht aus. Leider kann man dies aufgrund des Ständers, in dem das VR steht, nicht wirklich erkennen.




Joecuul schrieb:


> Gibt es von Ergon einen Sattel der ein weichere Gelpolster hat als der ERGON SMC Sport Gel Men MTB Sattel?



Das dürfte im MTB Segment schwierig werden. ?




Joecuul schrieb:


> Jemand auf der Tour fährt denn Selle Italia Man gel flow und damit bis zu 180km im Extremfall sagte er. Den habe ich gedrückt und dort war mehr Gelpolster als mein ergon.



Es ist immer schwer sich als Hersteller professionell zu Produkten von Mitbewerbern zu äußern. Den von Dir genannten Sattel kenne ich nur vom Sehen, aber nicht durch eigene Tests.
Dennoch wäre ich auch hier vorsichtig zu glauben, man könne 180km schmerzfrei mit einem Sattel fahren. Das klingt schon arg rosarot.


----------



## smvp (10. September 2020)

Um den Post nocheinmal auszugraben:
Da ich kurz davor bin mir einen neuen Sattel zu holen, da mein Standard Selle Italia X3 einfach gefühlt schrott ist und ich nach 6km und 500hm eigentlich immer alle Schmerzen habe, die man im Gesäßbereich überhaupt haben kann bin ich nun am überlegen ob ich den SMC, SM Sport oder SM Pro nehmen soll.
Kurz zum Profil: 178cm mit einem Sitzknochenabstand von ungefähr 12,5cm. Ich fahre grob 1-2 Mal die Woche immer eher diese kurzen Distanzen wie oben beschrieben steil den Berg hinauf und immer ohne Polsterhose. 
Größe wird vermutlich M/L laut Saddle Selector
Aber hier habe ich Angst, dass das gleiche Problem auftritt wie bei meinem X3, dass ich auf dem Sitz zuviel schwimme, da ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich richtig drauf sitzen soll, ist das nicht eher kontraproduktiv?
Und welcher der 3 Sättel ist hier nun wohl die beste Wahl? Der preisliche Aspekt des Pro sollte sekundär sein, aber wenn der Mehrwert des Pro nicht welt- oder arschbewegend ist, dann wär ich natürlich froh wenns einer der beiden "günstigeren" tut.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## pytek (10. September 2020)

Seit dem ich den Enduro fahre keine Schmerzen mehr und kein einschlafen der Genitalien.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2020)

So soll es sein. ??


----------



## Fab2193 (11. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, wollte auch hier nochmal kurzes Feedback zum Ergon SMC Sport Gel Sattel geben. Durch diesen thread hab ich den Sattel gekauft und bin wirklich begeistert. Ich hatte große Probleme mit meinem Hinterteil mit verschiedenen Sätteln und habe mich immer geweigert 80€+  für einen Sattel auszugeben. Aber naja es lohnt sich wirklich! Keine Probleme mehr bei langen Touren im Wald ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. September 2020)

Genau deshalb helfen wir hier im Forum und versuchen Lösungen für jeden zu finden. Zumindest verstehe ich das unter Kundensupport.

Ride on, guys...and let's have fun! ?


----------



## Stollton (17. November 2020)

Hallo, ich fahre aktuell ein Haibike Xduro XC mit Rahmengröße XL und 29er Laufrädern ich selbst bin 1,82 und 79kg schwer, mein Sitzknochenabstand ist 12cm ...mit dem Originalsattel habe ich Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen aber auch im Genitalbereich einen Druck. Ich fahre fast täglich zur Arbeit insgesamt 40km meist Straße oder leichte Waldwege. Ich habe zwar ein Ebike, brauche aber die Erhöhung wie bei dem EMTB Sattel nicht, da wir kaum Berge haben.
Gibt es eine Sattelempfehlung für mich? Würde gerne den SMC nehmen?! Bei der Größe liege ich ja genau dazwische...eher größer oder eher kleiner?
Oder doch den SM Sport? 🙈
Viele Grüße Norman


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. November 2020)

Hey Norman,
Danke für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten. Ich nehme mal Punkt für Punkt Stellung.



Stollton schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Sattelempfehlung für mich? Würde gerne den SMC nehmen?!



Der SMC Sport Gel Men S/M (9-12cm SKA) ist eine gute Alternative in Deinem Fall.




Stollton schrieb:


> Bei der Größe liege ich ja genau dazwischen...eher größer oder eher kleiner?



Wir empfehlen in diesen Fällen, sollte man einen Sitzknochenabstand ±1cm vom Größentrenner aufweisen, entweder komfort-orientiert (oberhalb des Trenners) zu entscheiden oder renn- bzw. sportiv-orientiert (unterhalb des Trenners).




Stollton schrieb:


> Oder doch den SM Sport? 🙈



Das kommt ganz auf Dein Popo-Meter und dessen Sensibilität an. Der SM Sport ist weniger gepolstert als der SMC und bietet darüberhinaus keine Gel Einlagen. Das SM Comp und SM Pro Modell weisen hingegen ein besseres Einlagenmaterial auf. Hier verwenden wir kein Gel, sondern aufgrund besserer Performance und höherer Langlebigkeit, Einlagen aus EVA Schaum, namens OrthoCell. Das ist also prinzipiell eine Budget-Frage.

Ich hoffe, ichkonnte bis hierher erst einmal für Aufklärung sorgen. Sollte es noch noch weitere Fragen geben...einfach fragen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Stollton (18. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort...
Bezüglich der Größe bin jetzt echt hin und her gerissen... Bei 12cm liege ich nun genau auf der Grenze 🙄bin ich jetzt sportlich mit 40km täglich oder ist der Komfort doch angenehmer bei meinem empfindlichen Popo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. November 2020)

Schwierig, wenn Du das nicht selbst beantworten kannst. 
Welche Topografie weist denn Dein Trainingsgelände auf? Zusätzlich zur täglichen Streckenlänge wären noch Bewegungszeit, Hm, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, oä. zur Auflösung wichtig.


----------



## Stollton (19. November 2020)

Hi, also hauptsächlich Flachland und Strecke auf Radwegen. Meistens wirklich nur diese 20km am Stück...Geschwindigkeit so über der Unterstützung 26km/h
Nach der Beratung und mehrfachen "spielen" mit dem Saddle Creator 😎
Bin ich jetzt für mich auf die Auswahl
SM Pro Men oder den SMC Gel  in S/M gekommen... Ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Gelhosen ist das vielleicht noch ein Nachteil bei Gel auf Gel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. November 2020)

Stollton schrieb:


> SM Pro Men oder den SMC Gel in S/M gekommen... Ich fahre eigentlich immer mit Gelhosen ist das vielleicht noch ein Nachteil bei Gel auf Gel?



Der SM Pro Men (S/M) bietet aufgrund seiner OrthoCell Inlays deutliche Vorteile gegenüber Gel Inlays beim SMC Sport Gel Men (S/M) in punkto Rückstellkräfte/Definiertheit und der Langlebigkeit. Da Du sowieso Polsterhosen verwendest würde ich an Deiner Stelle das Pro Modell wählen. Polsterhosen und Gel Einlagen im SMC könnten zu viel des Guten sein, aber das musst Du für Dich entscheiden. Aus der Ferne hier eine Entscheidung zu treffen ist immer schwierig.


----------



## Stollton (25. November 2020)

So nun ist er gestern gekommen, der SM Pro in S/M und heute morgen voller Erwartung die erste Testfahrt zur Arbeit...Was soll ich sagen😕ich glaube ich muss weiter testen, ich empfinde ihn als sehr hart und unangenehm an den Sitzknochen. Zudem könnte ich ihn nicht weiter nach vorne neigen, da er sonst an das Gelenk der Sattelstütze stößt. Bild
Also wohl doch nochmal der SMC in L?!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. November 2020)

Oder wirfst Du vielleicht – ohne Dir damit zu nahe treten zu wollen – die Flinte viel zu schnell ins Korn?? 🤔

Ich würde a Deiner Stelle mal ein wenig mit Vor/Nach-Sitz wie -Neigung arbeiten, um auszuschließen, dass es sich um einen marginalen Einstellungsfehler handelt – selbstverständlich ausgehend von Deiner zunächst angedachten Position. Da Du über Schmerz im Sitzknochenbereich geklagt hast, würde ich dahingehend versuchen entgegen zu wirken und entsprechend etwas (also in Marginalschritten) nachneigen, also die Neigung (nicht den Sitz) nach hinten verändern.

Unsere Erfahrungen zeigen, dass auftretende Druckschmerzen bei unseren Produkten in vielen Fällen mit individuellen Fehlstellungen einhergehen.


----------



## Rockside (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe den SM Comp und hatte auch erst gedacht, der sei viel zu hart. Ich habe dann den Sattel etwas nach vorne geneigt, was ein jetzt deutlich angenehmes Sitzgefühl erbracht hatte. Die unangenehmen Druckgefühle waren auf einmal weg.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Januar 2021)

Genau wie von @Dirty Track beschrieben, raten wir es auch unseren Usern (und genauso mache ich es auch selbst). Das hat bisher gut funktioniert. ✌️


----------



## Rockside (14. Januar 2021)

Man muss aber sagen, daß der SM Pro im Vergleich zum SM Comp (ohne Gel-Einlage) wohl etwas härter geformt ist, weil so richtige Pro's eben viiel längere Einheiten im Sattel sitzen und deren 'Sitzfläche' anscheinend ziemlich unempfindlich ist ...
Pro's mögen es hart.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Januar 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Man muss aber sagen, daß der SM Pro im Vergleich zum SM Comp (ohne Gel-Einlage) wohl etwas härter geformt ist, weil so richtige Pro's eben viiel längere Einheiten im Sattel sitzen und deren 'Sitzfläche' anscheinend ziemlich unempfindlich ist ...
> Pro's mögen es hart.


Es ist etwas anders als Du schreibst, aber die Richtung stimmt, @Dirty Track .  

Wir verwenden bei beiden Sättel Ortho Cell Einlagen, die definierte Dämpfung bieten (und dadurch härter erscheinen als Gel Einlagen, wie zB. beim SMC Sport Gel Men.
Die Unterschiede zwischen SM Pro Men und SM Comp Men resultieren aus dem unterschiedlichen Padding, das wir verwenden, als die Polsterung. Beim SM Pro ist es Orthopedic AirCell Foam, der in seinen Dämpfungseigenschaften definierter daherkommt, als der Orthopedic Comfort Foam des SM Comp Modells.

Ich empfehle daher immer, insofern ihr es auf Komfort abgesehen habt, dann greift zur SMC Serie. Seid ihr jedoch sportlich ambitioniert unterwegs, ist die SM Serie eure Wahl.


----------



## delatobi (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde. Mega Thread hier, Danke in die Richtung von Ergon.

Ich schildere dann auch mal kurz meine Ideen/ next steps rund um mein Unikat-Hinterteil.

Sitzknochenabstand von knapp über 11cm, seit geraumer Zeit schmerzt mein rechter Knochen beim Biken selbst auf kurzen Touren schon; hatte ich schon länger aber dann erst nach mehreren Tagen. Hatte bis dato SQLAbs (611 active, 14cm ohne active, 15cm mit active) und davor ein Fizik Modell. Mit dem schmaleren Fizik kam ich rückblickend etwas besser zurecht, es ist aber Luft nach oben. Und nun ist es echt unangenehm.

Nun bin ich auf eure Ergon Sättel aufmerksam geworden. Spontan hätte ich mich auf den SM Pro gestürzt. Nun habe ich aber auch die SMC Modelle entdeckt, Sport Gel oder Core Men.

@ Ergon: welches Modell würdet ihr mir raten?

So wie ich mich eingelesen habe benötige ich weniger Druck auf den Sitzknochen, und etwas mehr im Dammbereich. Das wäre für mich auch ok, dort passt bis dato zumindest alles.

Ich will sportlich unterwegs sein, aber definitiv mit Komfort. Wenn dadurch ein paar Watt flöten gehen oder ich 1min auf X Höhenmeter länger brauche, ist mir das völlig egal.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Juni 2021)

Hey @delatobi , zunächst Danke für Dein Lob und das Interesse an unseren Produkten. 🙂

Da Du den Punkt "Komfort" erwähnst, würde ich prinzipiell erst einmal zur SMC Serie tendieren. Der SMC Sport Gel Men S/M (aufgrund Deines SKA von 11cm) ist da eine gute Wahl, wenn das beschwerdefreie Fahren anders kaum mehr möglich ist.

Definitiv kommt es bei Dir speziell auf die genaue Einstellung der Neigung an, um Deine Sitzknochen zu beruhigen – oder dort liegt eine tiefere Entzündung vor bzw. der Bereich ist sehr leicht reizbar.

Hast Du das schonmal mit einem Physio oder Arzt abgeklopft? Will keine Hunde in der Pfanne verrückt machen, sondern vielmehr, dass dort nicht im Verborgenen ein weitreichender Schaden entsteht.

Am Rande sei noch erwähnt, wenn Du gar ein Hardtail fahren solltest, würde ich Dir zum SMC Core Men raten: "_Der schwimmend gelagerte 3D-Dämpfer schluckt rückenfreundlich alle Stöße, der einzigartige Sattelaufbau des Ergon Core unterstützt dynamisch die Beckenbewegungen und schützt den empfindlichen Dammbereich des Mannes: All-in-one-Komfort über viele Stunden – ausgezeichnet mit dem Gütesiegel der 'Aktion gesunder Rücken'._"

LG, Niels


----------



## Rockside (17. Juni 2021)

Am Ende wirst Du wohl um's Probieren nicht herumkommen. 

Ich selbst fahre den SM Comp, der nicht so hart ist wie der Pro ('definiert', wie Ergon es schreiben würde). Mit Sitzpolster gefahren bringt das bei mir einen guten Ausgleich zwischen Dammbereich und Sitzhöcker. Habe den Sattel aber leicht vorgeneigt.

Das Prinzip von SQLab ist wohl, so wie ich es verstehe, das Gewicht mit diesem Plateau vom Dammbereich auf die Sitzhöcker zu bringen. Damit kam ich auch nicht zurecht (war auf Dauer unangenehm wg. zuviel Druck darauf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Juni 2021)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort, @Dirty Track . Ich war versucht ähnliches zu raten, aber gerade aufgrund der "Definiertheit" dank OrthoCell und der vorhandenen Probleme mit den Sitzknochen bei @delatobi habe ich bewusst eher die Komfort-Serie empfohlen.
Für beschwerde-freie FahrerInnen ist die SM Serie sicherlich die 1.Wahl.


----------



## delatobi (17. Juni 2021)

Hi @Ergon_Bike und besten Dank für dein schnelles Feedback! Echt spitze.

Komfort ist mir in Bezug auf das beschwerdefreie Fahren erst mal wichtig. Ich tu mich gerade noch etwas schwer mit der Unterscheidung zwischen dem SMC und dem SM Pro/ Comp (ich fahre ein Fully).

Stichwort ärztlicher Check ist definitiv nicht verkehrt! Meine Osteopatin hat zwar letztes Mal dort herumgerdrückt aber gebracht hat es nichts.

Aber kann man sagen: 
1) Fokus SM Pro/ Comp ist für gesundes problemfreies Sitzen ohne Vorbeschwerden
2) Fokus SMC ist für problembehaftete Hintern?

Ich muss da jetzt nicht wie auf Wolke 7 gebettet sitzen, aber möchte die Problemzone rechter Sitzknochen wegbekommen.

@Dirty Track Mittlerweile habe ich auch schon ein paar Sättel ausprobiert, die mir über Ebay Kleinanzeigen aufgetaucht sind. Nun wollte ich die Suche aber etwas effizienter planen. 
Durch dieses Plateau Thema ist bei mir SQLab wohl auch das falsche Grundprinzip.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Juni 2021)

delatobi schrieb:


> ... und besten Dank für dein schnelles Feedback! Echt spitze.


Immer gerne, wenn wir helfen können. 🙂



delatobi schrieb:


> Aber kann man sagen:
> 1) Fokus SM Pro/ Comp ist für gesundes problemfreies Sitzen ohne Vorbeschwerden
> 2) Fokus SMC ist für problembehaftete Hintern?


Genau. So unterscheidet zB auch unser Online Saddle Tool und gibt diese Empfehlung.

Ergänzend kann ich noch anmerken, dass es sich bei den OrthoCell Inlays, die bei SM Comp und SM Pro zum Einsatz kommen, um einen EVAC Schaum handelt, dh. um einen sogenannten "intelligenten Schaum". Dieser ist definierter als Gel – und darüberhinaus auch langlebiger.



delatobi schrieb:


> Ich muss da jetzt nicht wie auf Wolke 7 gebettet sitzen, aber möchte die Problemzone rechter Sitzknochen wegbekommen.


Ich würde dahingehend erst einmal abklopfen /lassen, ob es sich dabei nicht um etwas akutes, also zB eine akute Entzündung handelt. Das wäre meine Herangehensweise. Sonst kann auch kein noch so gutes Tool helfen.

Nach wie vor würde ich aus der Ferne zum SMC greifen. Würde es sich in punkto Sitzknochen nicht ganz so "akut entzündet" anhören, wäre meine Standart-Wahl bei einem sportiv ambitionierten Fahrer immer der SM Comp – oder SM Pro fürs Nonplusultra. Fahre beide selbst seit der Entwicklungsphase und will nichts anderes mehr.

LG


----------



## delatobi (18. Juni 2021)

@Ergon_Bike Wie sieht denn ein Vergleich zwischen dem SMC4 Sport Gel und der SMC Sport Gel Men aus? Aus meinem Umfeld könnte ich probeweise den SMC4 für ein paar Wochen bekommen können. Der SMC ist soweit ich in eure Modellpolitik mich eingearbeitet habe der Nachfolger, oder?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. Juni 2021)

delatobi schrieb:


> Der SMC ist soweit ich in eure Modellpolitik mich eingearbeitet habe der Nachfolger, oder?


Der SMC4 Sport Gel Men ist der Vorgänger des SMC Sport Gel Men. Das hast Du ganz richtig erkannt.

Der alte SMC4 folgt dabei allerdings noch nicht der neuen Formsprache unserer Sattelmodelle.


----------



## Deleted 592528 (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein eMTB Fully mit eher aufrechter Sitzposition. Sobald ich für ca 2-5km auf dem Sattel sitze und durchgehend trete fangen meine Sitzknochen an zu schmerzen. Runter, kurze Pause, weiter und alles wieder gut bis die nächsten km gefahren sind.
Die Sitzposition wurde in der Werkstatt vermessen und auf mich eingestellt. Die Sattelnase ist eher nach oben geneigt. Werkstatt hat mir nach 400km einen Terry Fisio montiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein Bein eingeschlafen ist. Daraufhin habe ich den SMC in s/m auf insgesamt 140km mit je 20km Touren probiert (härter als der Original Sattel). Es hat sich nicht viel verbessert und meine Sitzknochen sind nun sehr gereizt. Ich hatte auch Probleme anfangs die richtige Position zu finden. Ich habe SKA 11,2cm und sehr wenig eigenes "Polster". Radhose ist bestellt.

@Ergon_Bike Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für mich?
Wieviel breiter ist die Sattelnase des SMC M/L im Vergleich zum SMC S/M? Den Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass ich einen zu kleinen Sattel für meine Sitzposition nutze und zu nah am Rand/der Flanke sitze.

LG


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. Juli 2021)

Hey @mbock84 ,
erst einmal Danke für Dein Interesse an unseren Produkten. Ich versuche Deinen Request mal Punkt für Punkt abzuarbeiten.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Die Sitzposition wurde in der Werkstatt vermessen und auf mich eingestellt.


Inwiefern vermessen? Mit der Fitting Box oder auf welche Weise vermessen?
Wurde einrichtiges Bike Fitting bei Dir durchgeführt?




mbock84 schrieb:


> Die Sattelnase ist eher nach oben geneigt.


Das klingt nicht gut. Etwas nach hinten geneigt (ausgehend von der Waagerechten) ist das, was auch wir empfehlen bei Sitzknochen Problemen. Deshalb macht es mich etwas stutzig, dass die Probleme nicht minimiert werden konnten dadurch.

Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Foto Deines Bikes (aufgenommen von der Seite, möglichst waagerecht) hier posten, oder per Unterhaltung schicken? Denn...



mbock84 schrieb:


> ich fahre ein eMTB Fully mit eher aufrechter Sitzposition.


...haben der Händler und Du daran gedacht, den SAG mit einzuberechnen? Das sollte unbedingt bei der Ausrichtung mit einbezogen werden. 




mbock84 schrieb:


> Werkstatt hat mir nach 400km einen Terry Fisio montiert mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein Bein eingeschlafen ist.


Hier würde ich behaupten, dass die Fisio Modelle allesamt im Innenschenkelbereich zu breit bauen – auch vor dem Hintergrund Deiner doch eher sportlich ambitionierten Äußerungen. Eher Richtung Exera Serie würde ich gehen. Oder wurde Dir das von dem Händler empfohlen?




mbock84 schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich den SMC in s/m auf insgesamt 140km mit je 20km Touren probiert (härter als der Original Sattel). Es hat sich nicht viel verbessert und meine Sitzknochen sind nun sehr gereizt. Ich hatte auch Probleme anfangs die richtige Position zu finden. Ich habe SKA 11,2cm und sehr wenig eigenes "Polster". Radhose ist bestellt.


Unsere Sättel sind im Allgemeinen definierter gedämpft als OE Sättel der Standartausstattungen. Das hat den Hintergrund, dass unsere langjährige Erfahungen genauso wie umfangreiche Test gezeigt haben, dass definiertere (also "härtere") Dämpfung zu weniger Wundbildung und Unbehagen führen.

Die wenigen Kilometer der Touren lassen nur 2 Schlussfolgerungen zu (wie teilweise schon gemutmaßt):

– falsche Sattelstellung
– untrainiertes Sitzfleisch

Ich würde Dir aufgrund der doch recht sensitiven Sitzknochen auf jeden Fall zur Benutzung eines BiB Shorts raten. Auch ich bin eher schmal gebaut und nicht mit viel Sitzfleisch ausgestattet. Ich habe mir prophylaktisch angewöhnt mit BiB Shorts zu fahren. Das bewahrt mich vor maximalen Sitzschmerzen und ist eine gute Grundvoraussetzung. Ich fahre zB. die BiB Shorts auch ohne Unterwäsche, da diese auch wiederum Wundstellen provozieren kann.




mbock84 schrieb:


> Wieviel breiter ist die Sattelnase des SMC M/L im Vergleich zum SMC S/M?


Das müsste ich bei der Entwicklung in Erfahrung bringen, wenn es für Dich wichtig ist. Ich finde Deine gemachten Erfahrungen sind Aussage genug, denn meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt: Bekommt man Wundstellen, weil der Innenschenkel am Sattel reibt oder schläft gar das Bein deshalb ein, sollte man nicht die breitere Größe wählen.




mbock84 schrieb:


> Den Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass ich einen zu kleinen Sattel für meine Sitzposition nutze und zu nah am Rand/der Flanke sitze.


Das macht für mich den Eindruck, als wäre der Reach Deines Rades (ergo die Radgröße) nicht korrekt für Dich.

So, jetzt haben wir eine Menge kommuniziert.

Ich würde sagen, als nächstes steht an, dies Punkt für Punkt anzugehen, wobei ich an Deiner Stelle mit dem Foto anfangen würde.

LG


----------



## Deleted 592528 (30. Juli 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort @Ergon_Bike.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Wurde einrichtiges Bike Fitting bei Dir durchgeführt?


Ja, genau. Es wurde die Sattelhöhe, das Lot Knie zum Pedal 9 Uhr sowie der Winkel Knie-Oberschenkel 6 Uhr eingestellt. Position war vom Fahrgefühl auch super. Allerdings ist die Einstellung nach dem Tausch des Sattels etwas verloren gegangen, da die Sättel unterschiedlich aufbauen.


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht gut. Etwas nach hinten geneigt (ausgehend von der Waagerechten) ist das, was auch wir empfehlen bei Sitzknochen Problemen. Deshalb macht es mich etwas stutzig, dass die Probleme nicht minimiert werden konnten dadurch.


Die Neigung war von Beginn an so eingestellt. Den SMC habe ich waagerecht montiert, SAG nicht berücksichtigt. Immer mal wieder unterschiedliche Neigungen ausprobiert. 


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hier würde ich behaupten, dass die Fisio Modelle allesamt im Innenschenkelbereich zu breit bauen – auch vor dem Hintergrund Deiner doch eher sportlich ambitionierten Äußerungen. Eher Richtung Exera Serie würde ich gehen. Oder wurde Dir das von dem Händler empfohlen?


Fisio wurde ohne Rücksprache montiert da das Rad wegen eines Defekts in der Werkstatt war. Ich denke die Werkstatt hat mit diesem Sattel gute Erfahrungen bei Sitzproblemen. So richtig Beratung und Auswahl gab es nicht. Einen härteren Sattel wie den SMC auszuprobieren war mein Wunsch. Nun habe ich den Original-Sattel wieder montiert weil auch der SMC nicht den gehofften Erfolg brachte - hat der Händler zurück genommen.


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir aufgrund der doch recht sensitiven Sitzknochen auf jeden Fall zur Benutzung eines BiB Shorts raten. Auch ich bin eher schmal gebaut und nicht mit viel Sitzfleisch ausgestattet. Ich habe mir prophylaktisch angewöhnt mit BiB Shorts zu fahren. Das bewahrt mich vor maximalen Sitzschmerzen und ist eine gute Grundvoraussetzung. Ich fahre zB. die BiB Shorts auch ohne Unterwäsche, da diese auch wiederum Wundstellen provozieren kann.


Genau so eine Shorts hat mir die Werkstatt empfohlen. Ich bin auf die erste Testfahrt gespannt und habe mir noch eine Auswahl an Innen-Shorts für die "schnelle Runde" am Abend geordert.


Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das müsste ich bei der Entwicklung in Erfahrung bringen, wenn es für Dich wichtig ist. Ich finde Deine gemachten Erfahrungen sind Aussage genug, denn meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt: Bekommt man Wundstellen, weil der Innenschenkel am Sattel reibt oder schläft gar das Bein deshalb ein, sollte man nicht die breitere Größe wählen.
> 
> Das macht für mich den Eindruck, als wäre der Reach Deines Rades (ergo die Radgröße) nicht korrekt für Dich.


Die Größe M für 172cm und 84cm Schritt sollte eigentlich passen. 

Angenommen mit der Shorts ist das Problem beim Original Sattel behoben und möchte dennoch wieder einen Ergon Sattel montieren (empfand diesen beim Wechsel auf den Originalen doch definierter und angenehmer abgesehen von den Sitzproblemen, die bei beiden auftreten). Welchen würdest du mir empfehlen? und welche Größe?

Bild reiche ich nach.

LG


----------



## Deleted 592528 (30. Juli 2021)

@Ergon_Bike Hier noch das Bild von der aktuellen Sattelneigung.






Um den Druck an den Handgelenken zu reduzieren muss der Sattel weiter nach hinten geneigt werden? Oder hat es auch mit dem Nachsitz zu tun?

15km mit der Bib Shorts waren erfolgreich. Deutlich angenehmer. Zum Schluss habe ich die Sitzknochen gemerkt, aber keine Schmerzen. Liegt vermutlich auch noch an der akuten Reizung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 592528 (2. August 2021)

Und ein weiteres Problem…

Die schiefe Lage erklärt die neuen Schmerzen im Becken seit der letzten Tour 😳. Leider habe ich nicht den Original Sattel zurück bekommen sondern nur einen baugleichen Sattel, welcher gerade griffbereit war. Bin etwas schockiert. Nun benötige ich definitiv einen anderen Sattel.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. August 2021)

mbock84 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort @Ergon_Bike.


Immer gerne, wenn wir können. 😉



mbock84 schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Es wurde die Sattelhöhe, das Lot Knie zum Pedal 9 Uhr sowie der Winkel Knie-Oberschenkel 6 Uhr eingestellt. Position war vom Fahrgefühl auch super. Allerdings ist die Einstellung nach dem Tausch des Sattels etwas verloren gegangen, da die Sättel unterschiedlich aufbauen.


Okay, so oder so ist diese Einstellung immer nur als Ausgangspunkt anzusehen. Wir sind alle individuell gebaut und es ist schwierig, diese allgemeingültige Aussage auf jeden zu übertragen.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Die Neigung war von Beginn an so eingestellt. Den SMC habe ich waagerecht montiert, SAG nicht berücksichtigt. Immer mal wieder unterschiedliche Neigungen ausprobiert.



SAG (also Negativfederweg) ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Fakt, der nicht nur einmal bei Nichtberücksichtigung zu Sitzbeschwerden geführt hat.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Welchen würdest du mir empfehlen? und welche Größe?


Ich würde, da Du den SMC als zu weich empfunden hast, Dir zum SM Pro Men oder SM Comp Men raten. Beide besitzen OrthoCell Inlays (also Einlagen aus EVAC Schaum mit entsprechend definierten Rückstellkräften). Das Pro Modell basiert auf Air Cell Schaum, der noch etwas definierter ist als der Orthopedic Comfort Schaum des Comp Modell.

Größe ist prinzipiell bei 11,2cm SKA die kleinere S/M Größe. 



mbock84 schrieb:


> Hier noch das Bild von der aktuellen Sattelneigung.
> Anhang anzeigen 1315458


Das zeigt klar die Fehlstellung. Im Falle der Belastung des Fahrwerks wird der Sattel weiter nach hinten neigen.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Um den Druck an den Handgelenken zu reduzieren muss der Sattel weiter nach hinten geneigt werden?


Nein, um dem "Nach-hinten-Neigen" entgegenzuwirken, muss der Sattel entsprechend nach vorne geneigt werden. 😉



mbock84 schrieb:


> Oder hat es auch mit dem Nachsitz zu tun?


Nein, der Vor- bzw Nachsitz beschreibt wie weit der Sattel über die 0-Stellung nach vorne oder hinten verläuft und hat nichts mit der Neigung zu tun.



mbock84 schrieb:


> 15km mit der Bib Shorts waren erfolgreich. Deutlich angenehmer. Zum Schluss habe ich die Sitzknochen gemerkt, aber keine Schmerzen. Liegt vermutlich auch noch an der akuten Reizung.


Das denke ich mir. Also solltest Du BiB Shorts in jedem Fall verwenden.

LG, Niels


----------



## Deleted 592528 (2. August 2021)

Danke @Ergon_Bike.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich würde, da Du den SMC als zu weich empfunden hast, Dir zum SM Pro Men oder SM Comp Men raten. Beide besitzen OrthoCell Inlays (also Einlagen aus EVAC Schaum mit entsprechend definierten Rückstellkräften). Das Pro Modell basiert auf Air Cell Schaum, der noch etwas definierter ist als der Orthopedic Comfort Schaum des Comp Modell.
> 
> Größe ist prinzipiell bei 11,2cm SKA die kleinere S/M Größe.


Da haben wir uns missverstanden. Der SMC ist härter im Vergleich zum Original Sattel. Ohne Polsterhose brachte der SMC nicht den gehofften Erfolg und es war nach wie vor an den Sitzknochen nach 5km unangenehm. Sollte ich den SMC noch mal mit Polsterhose und richtiger Neigung testen?! Oder wäre der SM Comp besser geeignet?!



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Nein, um dem "Nach-hinten-Neigen" entgegenzuwirken, muss der Sattel entsprechend nach vorne geneigt werden. 😉


Ok. Das ist klar. Welche Maßnahme gibt es um den Druck an den Handgelenken zu reduzieren? Ich vermute es ist immer eine Balance zwischen Sattelhöhe und Neigung und Vorbau. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Deleted 592528 (3. August 2021)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike,
mich interessiert auch noch wie sich der SM E-Mountain zwischen SMC, SM Comp und SM Pro einsortiert.
VG Martin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. August 2021)

mbock84 schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns missverstanden. Der SMC ist härter im Vergleich zum Original Sattel. Ohne Polsterhose brachte der SMC nicht den gehofften Erfolg und es war nach wie vor an den Sitzknochen nach 5km unangenehm.


Ich hatte nur empfohlen, was meines Erachtens eine gute Wahl für Rad und Einsatzzweck darstellt.

Die von Dir beschriebenen Beschwerden schreibe ich der Sattelfehlstellung sowie der fehlenden Polsterhose zu.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Sollte ich den SMC noch mal mit Polsterhose und richtiger Neigung testen?! Oder wäre der SM Comp besser geeignet?!


Okay, dann lass uns beim SMC bleiben, die Polsterhose anziehen und Deine durch die Fehlstellung hervorgerufene Reizung ein wenig abklingen lassen.



mbock84 schrieb:


> Okay, weil
> Ok. Das ist klar. Welche Maßnahme gibt es um den Druck an den Handgelenken zu reduzieren? Ich vermute es ist immer eine Balance zwischen Sattelhöhe und Neigung und Vorbau.


Ganz genau, und genau diese – bei jedem individuelle – Balance gilt es zu finden. Aus der digitalen Ferne können wir immer nur gewisse Hilfestellungen bieten, die mitunter auch mal auf einer nicht ganz richtigen Einschätzung beruht. Daher bitte ich immer um Eigenverantwortlichkeit und Ehrlichkeit zu sich selbst.

Zum SM E-Mountain: Der ist selbstverständlich auch einen Ritt wert und für untrainierte eMTB Einsteiger die beste Wahl. Du hattest diesen vorher noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen, weshalb ich erst einmal davon ausging, dass der Händler schon adäquat beraten hatte dahingehend.

Die Modelle Sport und Pro wären prinzipiell prädestiniert für Deine Eckdaten.


----------



## Deleted 592528 (3. August 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung Niels @Ergon_Bike!

Der Händler hatte leider nicht die Auswahl und konnte mir nur den SMC anbieten. Daher fehlt mir der Vergleich. Deine Infos helfen bei der Wahl des passenden Sattels.

ich melde mich nach den Testfahrten zurück und gebe gerne Feedback.

LG
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. August 2021)

Mach das. Wie gesagt, stehen wir Dir auch gerne bei der Findung der für dich wichtigen Settings zur Seite.


----------



## Deleted 592528 (10. August 2021)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Mach das. Wie gesagt, stehen wir Dir auch gerne bei der Findung der für dich wichtigen Settings zur Seite.


Hallo @Ergon_Bike ,
ich habe mir einen SM e-Mountain pro in s/m besorgt und getestet. Die Sitzknochen liegen eher am Rand des Sattels auf und nach 30km habe ich die Sitzknochen auch mit Polsterhose deutlich gemerkt. Denke es fehlt die Eingewöhnung.
Generell ist die richtige Position noch nicht gefunden und auch der Druck auf die Handgelenke ist unangenehm. Ich rutsche auf dem Sattel nach vorn und muss immer mit Beinen oder Händen halt geben.

Größe 172cm
Schrittweite 84,5cm
Neigung Sattelspitze belastet waagerecht ausgerichtet

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
Was würdet ihr für eine Sattelhöhe vorschlagen?
Wo genau sollte das Lot am Knie für den richtigen Nachsitz verlaufen? Mitte Knie oder Kniescheibe?!

Die Vorschläge und Anleitungen im Netz sind teils sehr unterschiedlich. 

VG Martin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. August 2021)

Schwierig aufgrund des geschriebenen Wortes aus der Ferne eine für dich gültige Lösung zu finden. Vor allem in punkto Knielot. Dass du auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutschst, um dem Schmerz (im Bereich der Sitzknochen) zu entgehen, würde mich dazu verleiten die Neigung etwas/marginal nach hinten auszurichten. Merke dir dabei die Ausgangsposition und gehe in Babyschritten vor.

Das ist erst einmal mein Vorschlag. Gerne schick uns dazu noch ein von der Seite in Waage aufgenommenes Foto.

LG, Niels


----------



## Fort (10. August 2021)

Handgelenke:
Spacer unten den Lenker oder
anderer Lenker mit mehr "Rise",
dann sitzt es sich auch besser


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. August 2021)

Danke für den Tip, aber aufrechter sitzen ist nicht gleich schmerzfrei sitzen. Obendrein sind wir darüberhinaus alle individuell "gebaut" und somit ist fraglich, ob der Tip allgemeingültig ist. 😉


----------



## Deleted 592528 (13. August 2021)

Ich werde die Grundeinstellung der Sitzposition noch mal prüfen. Ich rutsche nicht nach vorn wegen den Schmerzen sondern weil der Sattel mir keinen halt gibt.


----------



## Rockside (13. August 2021)

Hat man nicht eher die Tendenz, durch das Treten nach hinten zu rutschen?
Fährst du e- ?


----------



## Deleted 592528 (13. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hat man nicht eher die Tendenz, durch das Treten nach hinten zu rutschen?
> Fährst du e- ?


Nach hinten gibt der Sattel halt. Fahre ein eMTB.


----------



## Andy_29 (15. August 2021)

Ich habe zwar einen anderen ganz Sattel, aber ich muss die Sattelnase deutlich nach oben einstellen.
Andernfalls rutsche ich nach vorn, in die Sattelmitte, und sitze dann auf dem Damm.
Problem bei mir, ich würde den Sattel gern noch einen Tick steiler stellen, bin aber schon mit der Schraube am Anschlag.

Fahren klappt aber trotz dem ganz gut. 
Mehr als 100km sind drin, ohne Sitzprobleme.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. August 2021)

Also bevor das ganze hier noch weiter in die falsche Neigung...ähh Richtung wandert, muss ich mal um Aufklärung bemüht antworten.

Der Aspekt eMTB ist hier völlig zweitrangig für die Satteleinstellung. Wichtig wäre hier die Info vollgefedert oder Hardtail?

Postet dazu bitte gerne eure beiden Bikes von der Seite (möglichst waagerecht) fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (16. August 2021)

Meinerseits besteht kein  Bedarf, war nur als Antwort auf


mbock84 schrieb:


> Ich rutsche nicht nach vorn wegen den Schmerzen sondern weil der Sattel mir keinen halt gibt.


gedacht.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hat man nicht eher die Tendenz, durch das Treten nach hinten zu rutschen?


Wenn man zu weit hinten sitzt, und nach vorn tritt, könnte ich mir das vorstellen.


----------



## Rockside (16. August 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Wenn man zu weit hinten sitzt, und nach vorn tritt, könnte ich mir das vorstellen.


Nein. Aber durch den Pedaldruck schafft man einen Kräfteausgleich zum nach vorne geneigten Sattel. Man sitzt dann also genau richtig.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2021)

Danke Dirty,
außerdem nimmt die individuelle Vorneigung Druck vom Damm, insbesondere bei Menschen, die dieses Problem haben.

Bei vollgefederten Bikes sollte diese dem Negativfederweg angepasst werden, damit bei Belastung, dh wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, die Sattelstellung/-Neigung nicht unangenehm wandert.

Da das Thema hier „SMC4 oder SM Pro Men“ lautet, würde ich den Fragesteller auch bitten einen neuen Thread aufzumachen (zB mit der Überschrift „Sattelneigung“), insofern das Thema noch nicht abschließend beantwortet ist. Danke sehr. 😉


----------



## Deleted 592528 (17. August 2021)

Danke für eure Hilfestellungen. Es sind zwar nicht alle Fragen beantwortet aber gemäß dem Motto „Probieren geht über studieren“ finde ich schon noch das für mich passende Setup.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2021)

Erfahrungsgemäß geht es den meisten so, da wir individuell gebaut sind. Aus der Ferne ist die korrekte Hilfestellung auch immer entsprechend schwierig. Insbesondere ohne Foto, wie oben gewünscht.

Noch der Tip: Du solltest Dir am besten die Ausgangsposition merken, in marginalen Schritten die Positionen verändern und Dich in Babyschritten annähern.


----------



## Andy_29 (20. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nein. Aber durch den Pedaldruck schafft man einen Kräfteausgleich zum nach vorne geneigten Sattel. Man sitzt dann also genau richtig.


Da muss man dann aber ständig seinen Körper nach hinten drücken.
Ist man sportlich unterwegs, OK.
Aber beim einfachen rumrollen und leicht mit treten rutscht man doch wieder vor.


----------



## Deleted 592528 (20. August 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Da muss man dann aber ständig seinen Körper nach hinten drücken.
> Ist man sportlich unterwegs, OK.
> Aber beim einfachen rumrollen und leicht mit treten rutscht man doch wieder vor.


Und genau beim leichten rumrollen stört es.  Es ist immer etwas Gegendruck mit den Beinen oder den Armen nötig.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. August 2021)

Also irgendwie kommen wir ohne Fotos nicht weiter an dieser Stelle. 
Zumal eure Ausführungen meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach auf ein Einstellungsproblem in der Abstimmung – auch zwischen Cockpit und Sattel – schließen lassen.

Wie mehrfach geschrieben, öffnet gerne eine Unterhaltung diesbezüglich und sendet dort ein möglichst waagerecht von der Seite aufgenommenes Foto Eures Bike-Setups. Dann versuchen wir so dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen. Bitte entschuldigt, aber in diesem Thread geht es eigentlich darum, den (alten) SMC4 mit dem SM Pro Men zu vergleichen.

Danke für euer Verständnis.

LG, Niels


----------

